# Fisica nuclear: Modelo standar tenemos un grave problema



## PEPEYE (29 Oct 2022)

Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.


----------



## John Connor (29 Oct 2022)

Vale, vale... y por cuánto nos sale ésto? Gobernando la PSOE, hay que ir al grano.


----------



## simenthal (29 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
> Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.



Soy profano en la materia pero tremendamente fascinado después de descubrir una gran mujer astrofísica y científica de mecánica de partículas . Ella dice y está probado que la fuerza elwctrodebil , así la llaman , es la verdadera fuerza que mueve y anima todo el universo y a todos nosotros. Por cierto te falta una partícula la Z , que es la que tiene carga neutra . Esta fuerza es una y trina , eterna y omnipresente .....me recuerda algo ....
Giuliana conforto , merece la pena conocerla para entender mucho más de lo poco que se sabe .


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 Oct 2022)

Entro, veo un "sientífico" con la careta de borrego bacuñao puesta y me piro.


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
> Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.




Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:

- El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*... 

Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.


----------



## simenthal (29 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.



Alli está una cuestión principal , la mayoría no sabe ni yo lo sospechaba , que la ciencia humana solo conoce el 5% de lo que le rodea . Es decir que no sabemos nada en realidad . Por eso insisto en dar a conocer Giuliana conforto , científica y física de partículas además de astrofísica dicho por ella mismo se define herética . Cuenta muchas más cosas ....


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

Este vídeo es INFUMABLE para seres humanos normales (mi caso), pero para los que tienen ciertos conocimientos encontrarán interesante el "Modelo Janus".


----------



## simenthal (29 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este vídeo es INFUMABLE para seres humanos normales (mi caso), pero para los que tienen ciertos conocimientos encontrarán interesante el "Modelo Janus".



No me lo pierdo


----------



## Hermericus (29 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.



Es al revés.

Energia oscura en torno al 70%, materia oscura en torno al 25% y materia ordinaria en torno al 5%.

O sea, ni puta idea del 95% del Universo.

Ah, y la materia y energia oscura se pueden deducir simplemente a partir de las leyes fisicas básicas. Eso si, el proceso para descubrirlo es algo largo. Hace años estudie todo ese proceso y era capaz de hacerlo, ahore se me ha olvidado... tendría que repasar.


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es al revés.
> 
> Energia oscura en torno al 70%, materia oscura en torno al 25% y materia ordinaria en torno al 5%.




Así es, como dices. No quería perder tiempo en ir a buscar el dato porque de todos modos la suma rondaba el 95% y era lo que quería destacar.

Estas son las proporciones:


----------



## Hermericus (29 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Así es, como dices. No quería perder tiempo en ir a buscar el dato porque de todos modos la suma rondaba el 95% y era lo que quería destacar.
> 
> Estas son las proporciones:




Aun no hay consenso en esos datos, ha habido varas mediciones pero varian algo. No hay un 'medidor' infalible para esos datos por ahora.

Acabo de mirar y dicen que la mas reciente da 68,3% EO, 26,8% MO y 4,6% la ordinaria.


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

Para hacer gráfico el asunto... imaginen que del balance de una compleja multinacional, lo único que hubiéramos estudiado a fondo fuera la cuenta de "cafetería" y estuviésemos felices explicando y deduciendo el gasto futuro de café en la semana con puente (menor), o en época de cierre (mayor)... pero del resto de todas las otras cuentas del balance, ni siquiera supiésemos en qué andan.  

(_exagero un poco, pero es más o menos así_). 

Por caso, no sé si saben que las sondas Voyager (I y II) *están saliendo del sistema solar*, pero "misteriosamente" *se ESTAN FRENANDO y no tenemos explicación "científica" para ello*, porque nuestra física predice ciertas velocidades pero resulta que NO LAS CONSIGUEN !! 

Nuestra Física funciona magníficamente con la *"cuenta del café"*, pero no le pidan sueldos, repuestos, stock, bancos, ni amortizaciones... PORQUE NO TENEMOS NADA !! (bueno si, tenemos hipótesis y teorías, pero estamos estancados... y ahora *con el chasco del Bosón W*, casi que tenemos que empezar de nuevo).


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

Un poco de "humor científico".









La NASA recibe “datos imposibles” de la sonda Voyager 1 desde los límites del Sistema Solar


La sonda se encuentra a más de 23.300 millones de kilómetros, y sus datos de telemetría tienen muy intrigados a los ingenieros de la agencia espacial.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Hermericus (29 Oct 2022)

Si os gusta la Fisica , este canal tiene videos muy buenos. Nivel de conocimientos elevado, ojo.



https://www.youtube.com/user/DrPhysicsA/videos



Este es el video donde se calcula cuanta materia y energia oscura hay en el Universo. Parece sencillo... Un universitario de ultimos años lo puede entender bien.



Hice un hilo sobre este video en Burbuja hace tropecientos años pero debe haber desaparecido en el olvido.


----------



## simenthal (29 Oct 2022)

Pero pensad en el asunto del hilo que ha posteado el compañero . Hace reflexionar mucho , hay que pensar que en Natura existe esta fuerza , de la cual se habla poquísimo y mal , como en este caso . 
Esta fuerza lo puede todo , es capaz de transmutar la materia , abrir los núcleos atómicos más denso y hacerlos más ligeros . 
Esta fuerza no siente la gravedad ni los campos electromagnéticos , lo atraviesa todo y lo mueve todo . 
Con sus spin centrífugos y centrípetos que crean un vórtice que mueve todo el universo . Hay mucho más para contar y es difícil explicarlo bien


----------



## Jack Causto (29 Oct 2022)

Nuestra física sirve para la Tierra,pero afuera se juegan otras reglas.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
> Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.



Pues nos inventamos otro y ya está.


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Este es el video donde *se calcula cuanta materia oscura hay en el Universo.*




A ver... pongamos esto en perspectiva para neófitos. Como se habla de "materia oscura" y de "energía oscura" con tanta certeza (y hasta mostramos las cuentas y modos de calcularlo) parece que supiéramos de "qué estamos hablando", cuando en realidad simplemente generamos UN NUMERO que "ajusta y simplifica" el resto de nuestros cálculos.

Volviendo al caso anterior, es como si alguien en el balance de la multinacional que cito arriba nos preguntara:

- Ok, tenemos la cuenta de café ($ 20.000), pero *de dónde sale ese cheque de cuatro millones* ?... bueno, le pongamos *"cuenta oscura"* y los números siguen dando.

- Dale!, pero aquí aparece una cuenta con 7 millones... bueno bueno, no nos pongamos quisquillosos, digamos que eso es *"energía oscura"* y sigamos adelante que la caja chica del café da de maravillas.



En realidad el tema de la "materia oscura" lo descubrió una astrónoma EMBARAZADA que como no la dejaban ir a usar el Telescopio (se usa de noche y hace frío), *la pusieron a ordenar las fotografías de las galaxias cercanas* y al irlas acomodando se dio cuenta que sus desplazamientos NO CONCORDABAN CON LA FISICA TRADICIONAL !!

Acto seguido hicieron la cuenta del panadero, calcularon cuánta materia "tendría que haber" para que la cosa funcionara (el vídeo de arriba) llegaron más o menos* a un 22% MAS que nadie sabía donde estaba*, le pusieron "materia oscura" y hala!, sigamos arreando !!

Y no crean que fue en el Siglo XIX... no!, fue allá por 1970 !! 









Vera Rubin y la materia oscura | OpenMind


Vera Rubin descubrió la materia oscura y luchó por el lugar que merece la mujer en la ciencia. Descubre este momento estelar de la ciencia.




www.bbvaopenmind.com





_A finales de la década de 1970, la astrónoma *Vera Rubin (1928-2016)* se quedó desconcertada al analizar los resultados de sus observaciones de la Galaxia de Andrómeda en los laboratorios del Instituto Carnegie, en Washington. La gran espiral de la galaxia tenía una rotación extraña:* las estrellas de los bordes se movían tan rápido como las del centro, lo que violaba las leyes del movimiento de Newton* (que también regulan cómo los planetas giran alrededor del Sol). Ese resultado también contradecía la mecánica clásica, a no ser que hubiera algún tipo de materia que no pudiera ser vista. Rubin no lo sabía aún, pero _*había encontrado la primera evidencia de existencia de la materia oscura.*​
Insisto... dicen "existencia de la materia oscura" como si fuera algo probado, pero en realidad *es UN NUMERO* necesario para que el resto de las cuentas sigan dando (los 4 millones de la "caja oscura" para que cierren los $ 20.000 de la cafetería).

En realidad *no tienen LA MAS PUTA IDEA* (y más con el 74% de la "energía oscura" (_ponle energía oscura Cacho y seguí tirando_), que es el "número necesario" para explicar la expansión del universo (que por la masa que conocemos tendría que estarse contrayendo hace rato).

Traducción... las *"cuentas de la cafetería" dan perfectas,* siempre que aceptemos *un 95% de "no sabemos de qué me estás hablando"* adicional.


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

Misteriosamente el *"Modelo Janus"* si da respuesta a muchas de estas -aparentes- paradojas pero tiene un problema adicional del que muchos prefieren no se hable mucho porque... es lo que se explicó en las "Cartas de Ummo" (las primeras, las originales, las de *1966-67*) que describen, justamente, un esquema muy similar.  

Eso y avisan que la Física humana está errada de raíz y hay que armarla de nuevo teniendo en cuenta este detalle (el doble universo de antimateria, etc., etc.), lo que en gran medida se aproxima también a lo que conocemos como "Teoría de Cuerdas".

Extraño. El que armó esa patraña (si es que las primeras cartas lo son, desde ya que las posteriores a 1967 SI LO SON), se la tuvo que currar un montón para, en 1966-67, dar con explicaciones que recién ahora y con mucho esfuerzo, habrá que tragar para "empezar de nuevo" con el tema.

Mientras tanto, las cuentas de la cafetería van de pelos...


----------



## XXavier (29 Oct 2022)

¿No será que necesitan dinero para un acelerador más grande...?


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2022)

Alberto Noguera se ha tomado el trabajo de sintetizar esto en su blog (cita las cartas de referencia para el que quiera leerlas y pueda entender algo).





__





Los IBOZOO UU







www.albertonoguera.com


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Oct 2022)

Lo mas repugnante de la mal llamada ciencia, es el metodo de mierda en el que se empeñan en dar putas hipotesis y teorias improbadas de mierda como CIERTAS hasta que alguien no demuestre lo contrario

Al mas puro estilo como cuando vas al vaguivago terrorista de bata blanca y tiene que darte un diagnostico por ley auque no tenga ni puta idea de que te pasa, ni se haya tomado la menor molestia de averiguarlo en 5 minutos y SE LO INVENTA

Tremendo que se pongan por ahi con alegria hasta grafiquitas con porcentajes de la composicion del universo 

De puta traca


----------



## François (29 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es al revés.
> 
> Energia oscura en torno al 70%, materia oscura en torno al 25% y materia ordinaria en torno al 5%.
> 
> ...



Lo de la materia oscura siempre me ha parecido una fricada.

Leí esto el otro día y lo iba a colgar por aquí pero se me fue de la cabeza.









La teoría de la gravedad se tambalea tras más de 300 años inamovible


Aunque fue superada por la teoría de la relatividad general de Einstein, la ley de la gravitación universal de Newton es una buena explicación. Hasta ahora.




computerhoy.com






La ley de gravitación universal es una ley física que describe la fuerza o interacción gravitatoria entre distintos cuerpos con masa, fue formulada por Isaac Newton y, desde entonces, nadie la ha puesto en duda. Hoy, la manzana que dio origen a todo, puede que no caiga del árbol.


Los astrofísicos han observado un comportamiento desconcertante en las estrellas que parece desafiar nuestra comprensión actual de la gravedad. Curiosamente, las observaciones encajan con una teoría alternativa de la *gravedad* que podría negar la necesidad de la materia oscura.


Aunque fue superada por la teoría de la relatividad general de Einstein, la ley de la gravitación universal de Newton sigue siendo una buena explicación de la estructura y los movimientos a gran escala del universo. Pero ahora tenemos nuevas observaciones que no encajan del todo con estos modelos.

Un equipo internacional de astrofísicos ha estado investigando los cúmulos estelares abiertos, que contienen miles de estrellas jóvenes que nacen de una gran nube de polvo y gas. Estos cúmulos tienen una vida relativamente corta antes de disolverse, ya que las estrellas derivan en dos "colas": una delante del cúmulo y otra detrás.


En el pasado ha sido difícil determinar qué estrellas de un cúmulo pertenecen a cada cola, pero los investigadores del nuevo estudio desarrollaron un método para hacerlo.

Para su sorpresa, descubrieron que en los cuatro cúmulos estudiados, la cola principal tenía muchas más estrellas que la posterior, en una aparente contradicción con la famosa *Ley de Newton*.

*Un experimento con estrellas para tirar abajo las leyes de Newton*
Así que el equipo simuló los movimientos de las estrellas en estos cúmulos según una hipótesis diferente, conocida como Dinámica Newtoniana Modificada (MOND). *Este modelo sugiere que los efectos de la gravedad son más fuertes a bajas aceleraciones que en las leyes de Newton. *Curiosamente, las predicciones de este modelo se ajustan muy bien a las observaciones.

Y esta no es la única forma en la que el modelo MOND se ajusta mejor a las observaciones del mundo real. *Se ha descubierto que los cúmulos de estrellas en galaxias cercanas se disuelven más rápido de lo que predicen las leyes de Newton*, pero esto sería un subproducto natural de MOND. 


Otra de las principales implicaciones de MOND podría hacer *tambalear la astrofísica tal y como la conocemos: si fuera cierta, la materia oscura no existiría*. Esta misteriosa sustancia se inventó en la década de 1930 para explicar las discrepancias en el movimiento observado de las estrellas y galaxias.

La materia oscura llena el vacío añadiendo enormes cantidades de masa invisible, que los científicos han estado buscando desde entonces. Décadas de experimentos diseñados para detectar partículas de materia oscura no han dado resultado. *Tocar la gravedad es tocarlo todo.*


----------



## Hermericus (29 Oct 2022)

François dijo:


> Lo de la materia oscura siempre me ha parecido una fricada.
> 
> Leí esto el otro día y lo iba a colgar por aquí pero se me fue de la cabeza.
> 
> ...



No es una frikada.

No sabemos la totalidad del conocimiento universal, a lo mejor ni siquiera es finito. Cada dia que pasa sabemos mas, pero explicar, poner un modelo, representar..... ese conocimiento que adquirimos y tenemos en un momento dado NO ES UNA FRIKADA, todo lo contrario.

Suponte que eres ciego total. De repente , tus ojos comienzan a vislumbrar algo de luz y a distinguir cosas. ¡EUREKA!, ya lo conozco todo... pero cada dia que pasa adquieres mas capacidad de visión y vas descubriendo mas cosas , colores, infinitas gamas, objetos, etc.... Tu representacion de tu conocimiente en cada momento NO ES UNA FRIKADA. En primer lugar porque sabes perfectamente que no es la totalidad del concimiento y que dentro de algun tiempo puedes adquirir mas conocimientos que entren en colision con tus representaciones anteriores.

Friki es *eL PERRO *, exhibiendo orgulloso su idiotez.


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Oct 2022)

La medición del bosón W rompe la simetría de gauge de las fuerzas elementales.
Se dice, además, que "El resultado es igual a 7 sigmas..."
Si eso se confirma, el Modelo Estandard de Partículas está en el horno...
Un experimento correctamente realizado que da un valor por encima o por debajo del valor esperado en nada menos que 7 sigmas...! significa que no puede ser resultado del azar o un simple error de medida, sino que de verdad lo medido NO se ajusta a las predicciones del modelo o la teoría.
Realmente el bosón W rompió todo.
Y felicito al OP por entender la trascendencia de la noticia.


----------



## Rael (29 Oct 2022)

El modelo estandar son como ramas cortadas.

Pero no tenemos ni idea de como es el árbol.

Justo hablaba de esocon un amigo hoy, recordando los viejos tiempos.


----------



## MIP (29 Oct 2022)

Esta noche no duermo.


----------



## secuestrado (29 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... pongamos esto en perspectiva para neófitos. Como se habla de "materia oscura" y de "energía oscura" con tanta certeza (y hasta mostramos las cuentas y modos de calcularlo) parece que supiéramos de "qué estamos hablando", cuando en realidad simplemente generamos UN NUMERO que "ajusta y simplifica" el resto de nuestros cálculos.
> 
> Volviendo al caso anterior, es como si alguien en el balance de la multinacional que cito arriba nos preguntara:
> 
> ...



Yo siempre he tomado la fisica y la ciencia en general en serio, pero con esto de la materia oscura y energía oscura es que no he podido.

Insisten en que ahí hay algo de materia que no se puede ver ni detectar de ningún modo mas que por sus efectos gravitatorios. Pues oiga ustec, no se, a mí eso me suena horrores a que no es que ahí hay algo que no vemos sino que la teoría que manejamos no se amolda a la realidad. Y ya de la energía oscura ni digo nada.

Diriase que simplemente nuestro conocimiento del universo es incompleto y que nuestras teorías no son completas y NO VALEN para explicarlo. No es que haya que desecharlas. Al igual que pasó con la teoria de newton, funcionaba, sí... para lo que funcionaba, pero luego resulta que no valía para explicar un montón de fenómenos. Uno de ellos eran ciertas anomalías en movimiento planetarios. Y qué fue lo primero que pensaron los científicos? Pues que habia por ahí un planeta misterioso y enigmático que nadie habia visto pero que podia intuirse por los efectos gravitatorios que ocasionaba en los otros. Y asunto arreglao. No les recuerda a algo? Pues el caso es que nadie vio jamás ese planeta y en cambio alguien planteó luego un paradigma nuevo que pudo explicar ese fenómeno.

Me sorprende que la siensia hoy siga emperrada en la materia oscura por aquí y la materia oscura por allá. La explicación mas sencilla suele ser la verdadera. Y en este caso la mas simple es que nuestras teorias NO VALEN para lo que se empeñan en hacer que valgan a martillazos. La explicación mas sencilla es que la materia oscura no existe y que a escalas muy grandes la gravedad no funciona como nosotros creemos. Punto.


----------



## imutes (30 Oct 2022)

Lo de el error en la masa del boson W se conoce desde hace tiempo, lo extraño es que se vuelva hablar de ello desde hace pocos meses.
Ante el fracaso epistemológico del modelo estandar se apliicaba el famoso latiguillo de Feynman ¡Calla y calcula!
¡¿Qué coño de cálculos son esos que permiten a la ligera desviaciones de 7 sigmas?!

De las _energías y cuerpos fantasmales mejor _ni entramos en detalles.

Se mantienen teorías científicas no por su capacidad explicativa y poder práctico (la "energía nuclear" solo sirve para calentar agua, por ejemplo) sino porque no tenemos ninguna explicación mejor.

Lo honrado, lo que haría avanzar el conocimiento es reconocer el fracaso de los modelos, abandonarlos y encontrar nuevos modelos. Pero hay demasioados intereses de todo tipo para ello.

.


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este vídeo es INFUMABLE para seres humanos normales (mi caso), pero para los que tienen ciertos conocimientos encontrarán interesante el "Modelo Janus".



A ver que os que pillo


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Lo honrado, lo que haría avanzar el conocimiento es reconocer el fracaso de los modelos, abandonarlos y encontrar nuevos modelos. Pero hay demasioados intereses de todo tipo para ello.



Coincido.
Pero, ¿ahora que?
En cierto sentido, esta información que acaba de trascender ha tardado mucho en llegar, la han sabido hace años. 
Se sabía desde el principio que el modelo estándar no podía ser la teoría definitiva, tenía demasiados agujeros.

El Modelo Estándar nunca logró explicar la gravedad, materia oscura, y muchos otros aspectos de nuestro universo.

Esta nueva información sobre la masa del bosón W podría significar que se necesitan agregar otras partículas al modelo estándar para explicar la novedad que trae el boson W. Esto podría, a su vez, afectar lo que sabemos sobre el famoso bosón de Higgs, o "partícula de dios", que se detectó en 2012 con la consiguiente algarabía y jolgorio mundial,además del Nobel para Higgs, claro...

No es fácil reconocer que estamos ,ante una crisis terminal del modelo y que *se impone pensar en la necesidad de elaborar una nueva teoría fundamental de la física de partículas.*


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

Felicidades a todos los que habeis participado en el hilo y a los que habeis entrado ,menudo nivel tiene el foro
4 k visitas, realmente alucinante


----------



## Noega (30 Oct 2022)

Cualquiera con un elevado nivel de conocimiento en Fisica comprende que todo lonrelacionado con energia y materia oscura es una cortina de humo para no admitir que no se tiene ni puta idea de como es el universo que nos rodea , es mas aun voy mas alla , se niegan a admitir publicamente aumque lo reconozcan extraoficialmente que el modelo terraplanista facilita mucho mas los calculos y teorias sobre el espacio que nos rodea.


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> A ver que os que pillo



A mí no me pillas.
Al menos mientras no me expliques cómo nuestro Universo puede comportarse como Janus lo preve, como un movimiento desbocado o autoacelerado, Es totalmente absurdo y eso suponiendo que la masa inercial es toda positiva o toda negativa. Cosa que habría que probar.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (30 Oct 2022)

Canal de youtube del instituto de la física teórica. A quien le interese, que lo busque, es de lo mejorcito


----------



## Tiresias (30 Oct 2022)

Qué negacionistas que son todos, hay que creer más en la ciencia, la nueva religión.


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

Lo malo no es solo que se nos cae el modelo estandar, lo cual tiene un pase
Veamos unos postulados de la fisica relativista "nada puede viajar a velocidades superiores a la luz"...eso es un tanto complicado de entender, por lo menos para mi pues hay que recurrir a mil sutilezaS. Ya en el año 2000 Lijun J. Wang logro en un experimento superar esa velocidad en 310 veces , despues tuvo que hacer una serie de consideraciones para explicar el hecho








Un rayo supera 310 veces la velocidad de la luz en un experimento en EE UU


El pulso lumínico fue detectado a la salida de una cámara de cesio antes que a la entrada




elpais.com


----------



## estroboscopico (30 Oct 2022)

Solo sé que no se nada y cuando se algo, descubriré que hay otra cosa que no sabré y quizás con el tiempo descubriré eso que no sabía, pero al descubrirlo, también descubriré otra cosa que no sé explicar y así hasta el infinito o más bien, hasta el límite de la capacidad intelectual humana de entender, que no es para nada infinita.

En definitiva, por mucho que investiguemos, jamás vamos a llegar a descubrirlo todo, porque estamos limitados por nuestra capacidad mental para entender cosas demasiado complejas, algo así como si las hormigas tuviesen entender cosas como la cotización de los tipos de interés interbancarios. Una hormiga jamás va a entender eso, simplemente, esas cosas están en absolutamente otra dimensión de lo que el cerebro de una hormiga va a poder entender nunca, pues el cerebro humano igual, investigaremos todo lo que queramos, haremos todos los experimentos que podamos hacer, pero antes o después, nos encontraremos con una limitación, que no es más que la propia, de entender la mecánica del universo y todo lo que eso implica. Quizás con el tiempo desarrollemos una inteligencia artificial que sí sea capaz de entender cosas que el humano no pueda entender, pero en ese caso, la humanidad se encuentre con que algo muy superior, que no dejará de ser una forma de vida, nos elimine de la ecuación por ser un peligro para su propia libertad y existencia, cosa que evidentemente va a suponer la extinción de la humanidad, así que ni vamos a entender nunca la mecánica del universo y quizás, sea mejor así para la especie humana.


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Lo malo no es solo que se nos cae el modelo estandar, lo cual tiene un pase
> Veamos unos postulados de la fisica relativista "nada puede viajar a velocidades superiores a la luz"...eso es un tanto complicado de entender, por lo menos para mi pues hay que recurrir a mil sutilezaS. Ya en el año 2000 Lijun J. Wang logro en un experimento superar esa velocidad en 310 veces , despues tuvo que hacer una serie de consideraciones para explicar el hecho
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no hubo trasmisión de información clásica, sino cuántica, en esas condiciones la luz puede superar más de 10.000 veces a *c*


----------



## W8m (30 Oct 2022)

25-ABR-2019: Patente de la Marina de EEUU Para Nave Antigravedad - Divulgación Total


La Marina de los EEUU tiene una patente para una nave que «reduce su masa inercial», lo cual bien podríamos interpretar como una nave «anti-gravedad». Esta sorprendente noticia (ignorada por los medios masivos) ha sorprendido a muchos en las redes sociales. Les damos todos los detalles en el...



divulgaciontotal.com


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Pero no hubo trasmisión de información clásica, sino cuántica, en esas condiciones la luz puede superar más de 10.000 veces a *c*



Algo he intuido sobre eso pero no lo entiendo , el problema es que mi cerebro ha sido educado en la fisica clasica y ademas solo soy un simple farmaceutico recien jubilado , de hecho aunque se de la existencia del entrelazamiento cuantico mi mente no lo asume


----------



## Rael (30 Oct 2022)

Los epicureos decian que solo existen tres cosas.

Espacio. Movimiento. Forma.

En lugar de hablar de partículas, igualhabria que empezar por ahi.


----------



## Burbujarras (30 Oct 2022)

Noega dijo:


> Cualquiera con un elevado nivel de conocimiento en Fisica comprende que todo lonrelacionado con energia y materia oscura es una cortina de humo para no admitir que no se tiene ni puta idea de como es el universo que nos rodea , es mas aun voy mas alla , se niegan a admitir publicamente aumque lo reconozcan extraoficialmente que el modelo terraplanista facilita mucho mas los calculos y teorias sobre el espacio que nos rodea.



Ya que ne va la marcha, Invoco a @TerenceHill @tarkus07 y a todos los de 






El sol está puto al lado


La peor broma de los magufos tragacionistas es cuando dicen que el Sol está a millones de billones de años luz. De risa.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rescatador (30 Oct 2022)

Nunca en la historia de la humanidad, ha habido mayor número de personas dedicadas a la ciencia y a la investigación, nunca ha habido tantos laboratorios, tantos centros de investigación, tantos campus de excelencia científicos y tecnológicos, tanto presupuesto (sí siempre os parece poco, pero os olvidáis del presupuesto acumulado durante décadas, sólo miráis el último año).

Y nunca ha habido tan poco retorno de la inversión, tan poca innovación, tan pocos inventos, tan pocos adelantos.... públicos, los poco que se producen es el ámbito privado (sí, vosotros decís que usa investigación básica pública, pero luego ves las patentes y la base es ciencia básica de libro de escolares de hace 60 años, libre de patentes o descubrimientos que vengan del sector público, es más, mucho desarrollado desde cero y registrado todo en patentes privadas).

Había un artículo que explicaba esto que ahora mismo da 404 error, pero se puede rescatar de otras fuentes.







La burbuja científica y tecnológica: mercantilización, control del conocimiento y oportunismo… | ATTAC España







web.archive.org





4 febrero 2014 | Categorías: Opinión | |

Tasio Urra – JUFIGLO, Comisión de Justicia Fiscal y Financiera Global ATTAC España

La ciencia, el conocimiento y la tecnología, que son las herramientas sobre las que podríamos, y deberíamos, apalancar el formidable cambio sin precedentes al que nos enfrentamos, en la actualidad están siendo controladas políticamente, mercantilizadas y presas de un oportunismo exacerbado.









Spoiler



Resulta sorprendente comprobar la generalización de instituciones mundiales y personas que entonan el mantra del crecimiento económico, sin considerar sin embargo las restricciones físicas de tal crecimiento en una biosfera finita y limitada, como solución a todos los males socioeconómicos de nuestro tiempo, desde empresarios, gobiernos y políticos a personas votantes de todas las tendencias políticas en todos los territorios, pasando por los principales sindicatos mayoritarios. No menos asombroso resulta el creciente número de instituciones y personas que, ante los problemas socioeconómicos y ecológicos que atravesamos, confía casi ciegamente, en alarde de verdaderos actos de fe, en la ciencia, el conocimiento y la tecnología como motores de ese crecimiento y piedra filosofal frente a todas las penurias y retos.

Sin embargo, si consideramos los grandes retos a los que nos enfrentamos, el cambio climático antropogénico, la sobrecarga de los ecosistemas, y la crisis energética, y, al tiempo, el estado actual de la ciencia, el conocimiento y la tecnología, estamos jodidos, doblemente jodidos.

Sin siquiera entrar a valorar las restricciones que el cambio climático antropógeno o la sobrecarga de los ecosistemas están ya introduciendo en todo nuestro planeta, y que solo van a aumentar en las próximas décadas, la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (IEA, por sus siglas en inglés), como es sabido, o debería, reconoció explícitamente por primera vez en su informe World Energy Outlook de 2010 que el “pico” mundial del petróleo, o momento a partir del cual la tasa de producción mundial de petróleo comienza a declinar irreversiblemente, se produjo en el año 2006. En el World Energy Outlook de 2013, la IEA ya afirma que, en ausencia de inversión adicional [sic], en 2035 nos tendremos que “apañar” con una producción de petróleo de un escaso 18% de la disponibilidad actual, que roza los 75 mbd (millones de barriles diarios). Considerar el cambio climático que ya hemos provocado, la ecológicamente insoportable presión de nuestro modelo de desarrollo económico sobre los ecosistemas, y el “pico” del petróleo, como no lo estamos haciendo, supone aceptar que estamos jodidos, pues con tales restricciones y escasas posibilidades de sustitución energética, muchas cosas deben cambiar en muy poco tiempo para que en pocos años podamos organizarnos socioeconómicamente sin caer en un colapso civilizatorio, ya iniciado por otra parte, insalvable.

Pero si frente a la realidad de tal escenario consideramos adicionalmente el estado actual de la ciencia, el conocimiento y la tecnología, estamos doblemente jodidos. Y lo estamos porque la ciencia, el conocimiento y la tecnología, que son las herramientas sobre las que podríamos, y deberíamos, apalancar el formidable cambio sin precedentes al que nos enfrentamos, en la actualidad están siendo controladas políticamente, mercantilizadas y presas de un oportunismo exacerbado, prostituyéndose así al Business As Usual, o al “más de lo mismo que nos ha traído hasta aquí”, y generado una burbuja científica y tecnológica, similar a la burbuja económica y financiera que ya conocemos, que en un futuro no lejano muy probablemente solo puede reventar.

En este sentido apuntan las recientes declaraciones en Financial Times del profesor de la Universidad de Manchester, y ganador del Nobel 2010 en Física por su descubrimiento del grafeno, material tan de moda, Andre Geim, cuando nos alerta de que “Temamos, temamos mucho, la crisis tecnológica” en que nos hemos ido instalando durante las últimas décadas. Con motivo de la celebración del Foro Económico Mundial de 2012 en Davos, Geim describe cómo la creciente mercantilización del conocimiento científico y búsqueda del beneficio rápido en detrimento de la investigación científica pura, o de base, durante las últimas décadas nos ha llevado a una reducción alarmante, y de tremendas implicaciones, de la tasa mundial de descubrimientos científicos.

Lamentablemente, son malas pero no nuevas noticias. En 2005, en uno de los estudios de mayor alcance sobre la evolución mundial de la tecnología, y sorprendentemente poco divulgado, publicado en una de las principales revistas académicas mundiales sobre tecnología y negocios, Jonathan Huebner, un científico independiente, físico para más señas, demostró con una elevada certeza, tal como refleja la figura adjunta a estas líneas, que la innovación tecnológica radical, aquélla que tiene un amplio impacto socioeconómico capaz de producir hitos en el desarrollo y el progreso de la humanidad, tuvo su “pico” en 1873 [sic], año desde el cual la tasa mundial de innovación radical no ha parado de declinar. Evidentemente, estos resultados no agradaron nada en determinados círculos próximos a la industria, y los resultados de Huebner han intentado ser contrargumentados y refutados en numerosas ocasiones desde su publicación, aunque con bastante poco éxito. De ser ciertos y consistentes, como parecen, la experiencia e intuición de Andre Geim solo vendría a ratificar una tendencia bastante más pesada que “unas cuantas décadas”.

Por si el escenario que describen tales investigaciones y casuística no fuese suficientemente gris, un número creciente de científicos e intelectuales se aproximan, cada vez más, a esta perspectiva de nuestra realidad, llegando incluso más lejos al plantear una hipótesis más sobrecogedora: no se trata sólo de que la tasa de descubrimiento científico haya disminuido, y sea menor por tanto, sino que la cantidad absoluta de progreso científico en su conjunto puede bien ser inferior a medida que trascendemos en el tiempo. Es la hipótesis que mantienen y argumentan fundadamentadamente el doctor en medicina y profesor de psiquiatría evolutiva en la Universidad de Newcastle, Bruce Charlton, o el analista de sistemas cibernéticos y programador de software Anthony Burgoyne, entre otros, además de ofrecernos innumerables claves y pistas sobre cómo hemos llegado a esta situación.

Según Charlton, la clave se encuentra, de nuevo, en una mercantilización del conocimiento científico que ha incentivado una “profesionalización” de la ciencia y del trabajo científico, y generado un oportunismo colectivo que ha llevado a convertir en “papel moneda” la publicación de artículos intranscendentes en las revistas académicas, confundiendo colectivamente el verdadero crecimiento del conocimiento y avance científico con una mera expansión de “chismes y cosas sin valor” [sic].

Esto mismo es lo que estamos presenciando, observando y denunciando algunos en nuestro contexto nacional, soportando de cerca, a la vez, el oportunismo y la arrogancia de muchos cuyo único fin parece ser medrar en la carrera universitaria y/o política, y de una gran mayoría que aspira simplemente a mantener o mejorar su statu quo. Mientras se reduce la financiación a la universidad y a los centros de investigación públicos, como el CSIC, joya de nuestra corona de la investigación, se gratifica a las universidades privadas, con una prácticamente nula capacidad de investigación, y se aprovechan los recortes para conceder un papel más determinante aún en toda la actividad universitaria a la evaluación de la actividad investigadora del personal universitario, que en España se realiza desde hace años mediante los llamados sexenios (complementos salariales que nacieron para retribuir la productividad investigadora, y que han acabado convirtiéndose en medida de su “calidad” y requisito de promoción y desarrollo de carrera) y los procedimientos de acreditación que llevan a cabo la ANECA (Agencia Nacional de Evaluación de la Calidad y Acreditación) y las agencias de evaluación autonómicas.

Sin ambages, soy totalmente partidario de que se evalúe la actividad docente e investigadora de los universitarios y científicos, funcionarios o no, pero no de que dicha evaluación se convierta en un elemento de control político oscuro y discrecional que incentive y legitime el “sálvese quien pueda” y que castigue a cualquiera cuya motivación sea el mero placer del descubrimiento científico y el avance de la ciencia por encima, y más allá, del valor económico inmediato o la “conveniencia” de los resultados de la investigación.

Además de contribuir a una enorme burbuja de previsibles consecuencias, tal control político, mercantilización y perversión de la ciencia y del proceso científico produce paradojas significativas. Como apunta el profesor Juan Torres, la investigadora Saskia Sassen, que recibió recientemente el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de Ciencias Sociales, una de las científicas más importantes de nuestra época, no ha conseguido ningún sexenio, ninguna acreditación, frente a los criterios de nuestras agencias de evaluación, que anteponen siempre el mismo criterio, las publicaciones JCR (Journal Citation Reports) en los últimos cinco años. Sassen no tiene ninguna, sino que ha publicado libros e informes, fruto de proyectos de investigación de verdad y referencias fundamentales para académicos comprometidos, y ha publicado numerosos artículos en medios de gran difusión, pero se ha resistido a la práctica de inflar su currículum con artículos estandarizados sin interés ni lectores, más allá de círculos de amigos de citación mutua y catedráticos con insaciables ansias de medrar al precio que sea.

Pero, cuando la burbuja científica estalle, ¿qué quedará tras la explosión…? Como el profesor Charlton afirma, tal vez sólo la vieja ciencia, la de una era en la que la mayoría de científicos eran al menos honestos tratando de descubrir la verdad sobre el mundo natural.

En el mejor de los casos podríamos padecer un retroceso científico de varias décadas más que de unos pocos años, pero probablemente sea bastante peor que eso…

Profesor Titular de Escuela Universitaria Universidad de Valencia

ATTAC España no se identifica necesariamente con los contenidos publicados, excepto cuando son firmados por la propia organización.


----------



## Rescatador (30 Oct 2022)

En España tenemos el doble de profesores que la suma de jueces, policías, guardias civiles y militares juntos.

Hay más docentes no universitarios que personal de instituciones sanitarias.

La universidad es el 6% del total de EEPP y en ella, 1 de cada 3 es personal de administración y servicios. Hay un PAS por cada 2 profesores.







*Justicia + Seguridad + Defensa = 13,94 %*
Sanidad = 19,08 %
Ayuntamientos = 21,79 %
*Docencia + Universidad = 27,27 %*
Resto (administrativos) = 17,92 %







Justicia + Seguridad + Defensa = 343.246
Docencia + Universidad = 715.183

De ellas, 99.504 personal universitario docente e investigador.










Las claves de los Presupuestos de 2022, ministerio a ministerio: la mayoría de áreas recibirá más fondos que nunca


La menor compra de vacunas frente a la covid-19 reducirá el gasto sanitario, aunque la mayoría de carteras contará con más recursos que el año pasado




elpais.com




*El mayor presupuesto de la historia en Ciencia*

La ministra de Ciencia e Innovación, Diana Morant, que relevó en el cargo a Pedro Duque el pasado julio, afronta su primer año con un presupuesto propio y que, según sus palabras, es “el mayor de la historia de España” para su departamento, un total de 3.843 millones de euros. Los tres objetivos básicos, tal y como anunció en su toma de posesión, serán: crear oportunidades, retener el talento y devolver la ilusión a la comunidad científica, lastrada por una financiación insuficiente y una estructura burocrática ineficaz que ha llevado a muchos investigadores a emigrar.

La cartera de Morant pasa de los 3.232 millones de euros dispuestos hasta ahora a 3.843 millones, un 18,9% más. La mayor partida, de 1.661 millones, se destinará al programa Reforma y fortalecimiento del sistema nacional de ciencia. Será el sexto con mayor dotación del Gobierno, después de los destinados a política industrial, vivienda, pymes, movilidad y modernización de la Administración.

La Agencia Estatal de Investigación (AEI) contará el próximo año con un presupuesto de 1.358 millones, un 64% más. Los planes de investigación, desarrollo e innovación, unidos a los de digitalización, asumirán el 19,6% de los 27.633 millones de fondos europeos incorporados a las cuentas del próximo año.​


----------



## Felson (30 Oct 2022)

El modelo estándar es el modelo híbrido, que lo van a prohibir, aunque se creyeran que podían entrar al universo central. Ya lo dijo el propio director del CERN... "la física que conocemos ha llegado hasta donde podía. Necesitamos otra física para explicar lo que vemos". Seguramente se equivocaba. Lo que necesitamos es otra capacidad de asimilación para entender lo que no podemos ver, que es es la única forma de entender lo que no podemos observar, como la energía oscura o la materia oscura, de lo que está compuesto el, más o menos, 80% de nosotros mismos, según la ciencia... de ahora, la de hace 10.000 años anterior a dentro de 10.000 años.


----------



## embalsamado (30 Oct 2022)

La ciencia para los cientificos.
Quiero decir, ese 0.00001% que tienen el nivel de conocimiento y medios materiales para la verdadera investigación tienen la responsabilidad de intentar comprender y explicar el mundo que nos rodea. Para los demás no queda más remedio que abstraernos. Y abstraernos no es dar por cierto lo que nos dicen los que más saben, que es lo que hace la gran masa de ignorantes. Tampoco es ponerse del lado de la verdad y en contra de la magufería. Es asumir con humildad tu lugar en este asunto, dedicarte a lo tuyo, si acaso explotar la curiosidad hasta donde el intelecto y los medios te permitan, pero sobre todo no dar por el puto culo abanderando lo que es virtualmente imposible de conocer. Cuando veo estos revisionismos del estado actual de la ciencia me congratula haber empezado a no no dar nada por sentado. Me imagino que los verdaderos científicos tienen muchísimas dudas de las teorías, si no no estarían dedicando su vida a ello, y siento estar más cerca de ellos que los propios oficialistas de la ciencia. A estos no les tengo más respeto que a los negacionistas compulsivos.


----------



## skan (30 Oct 2022)

Tampoco es tan grave, un pequeño ajuste y ya.

De todos modos la ciencia es interesante porque todavía quedan muchas cosas por descubrir.


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Y nunca ha habido tan poco retorno de la inversión, tan poca innovación, tan pocos inventos, tan pocos adelantos....




Lo que has puesto en spoiler en tu post, es de lo más interesante.

Quiero advertir que el tema ha ido derivando del "Modelo Estándar" de la Física a "la Ciencia en general" y ello puede llegar a producirnos cierto ruido o interferencia.

La Ciencia como tal ha seguido avanzando, es cierto que en muchos aspectos la tecnología se ha beneficiado de ello (de hecho usamos móviles cojonudos y ahora tenemos IAs que ganan al ajedrez) mientras que en otros "no alcanza" (por mucho que quieran insistir las baterías no son suficientes para lo que necesitamos).

Pero regresando a la Física tenemos que recordar que el piso desde el que "saltamos" lo puso Newton (un genio fuera de época) y con la Física "newtoniana" nos movemos la mar de cómodos en los temas cotidianos. Tuvo que venir otro "genio" (lo pongo entre comillas porque hay debates al respecto) que fue Einstein para cambiarnos el paradigma del Tiempo-Espacio.

El problema al que hoy nos enfrentamos, es que "llegamos muy lejos" (hacia lo extremadamente pequeño y lo extremadamente grande) en nuestras observaciones y venimos a descubrir que el modelo que usamos, se ha quedado chico de sisa, de manga y de hombros. Es necesario un replanteo de raíz y es más que probable que en algún momento futuro se haga. No son idiotas. Los científicos son los tíos más inteligentes y guays que tenemos.

Pero así como costó bastante pasar al modelo heliocéntrico (y aclararnos de una vez por todas cómo venía la cosa), necesitamos de otra "revolución copernicana" para cambiar ese modelo.

¿Hay huevos para hacerlo? 

Quiero creer que si... pero mientras tanto la "Academia", anclada en su modelo estándar, tiene que casi "empezar de nuevo" para hacerlo, *lo que obliga a mover muchos pisos y tirar abajo muchas torres... y eso siempre cuesta.*

Personalmente pienso (y aclaro que soy un neófito de cuarta en esta materia) que el modelo del "doble universo" (representado en el Modelo Janus) tiene gran parte de las respuestas... incluso para los viajes siderales !! y da respuesta a muchos de los "enigmas" con los que se enfrenta la Física actual.

Este puede ser un momento muy frustrante (o muy emocionante) para ser Físico. Creo que para muchos va a ser maravilloso... sobre todo cuando den con ciertas "respuestas" que nos abren un escenario increíble.


----------



## Von Riné (30 Oct 2022)

Modelo estándar atómico? Pero si cambian cada 20 años


----------



## pepeleches (30 Oct 2022)

Creo que el enfoque no es el adecuado....

Hemos pasado de no tener ni idea de lo que es una estrella o un planeta, de pensar que el sol gira a lo largo de la tierra, a primero empezar a estudiar los planetas, las estrellas visibles, y hacernos una composición. Hoy con los telescopios más modernos se pueden ver imágenes acojonantes de galaxias que ni siquiera somos capaces de imaginar a qué distancia están. Pero ni imaginar. 

Todos esos avances del conocimiento se han encontrado con el problema de la teoría. Bien, aquí tengo una variable que no puedo solucionar con los medios de una época; le echo una imaginación y teorizo (me invento!) una solución que pueda ser factible. Algunas eran válidas, otras brutalmente erróneas, otras eran matizadas décadas o siglos después. ¿Y?

Hoy tenemos una perspectiva del tamaño del universo. Puede que nos equivoquemos en una proporción de 1 a 1.000, pero sin duda esa visión es muchísimo más acertada que la que había hace 100 años. Ni digamos de la que había hace 1.000. 

Y si vamos en sentido contrario, lo mismo pasa con el átomo y las estructuras de la materia. ¿Que no lo comprendemos todo? Por supuesto. Pero el camino es el único, cuando hay huecos imposibles de rellenar con la teoría del momento es necesario especular. Por eso se llaman teorías. 

Hay dimensiones que los mortales que no estamos metidos en estas películas no nos caben en la cabeza. En su momento, porque me gusta tener esta perspectiva, hacía comparativas para intentar entender medidas. No es posible. Por ejemplo, ir a la estrella más cercana, le costaría a un avión comercial volando sin detenerse....4 millones de años. Y está ahí al lado; no existe comparativa alguna que nos haga imaginar la distancia al final (conocido...) del universo. Pues igual la diferencia entre ir a la cocina e ir a Neptuno. 

¿Y pretendemos 'precisión'? Nos queda un camino que seguramente no se cumplirá antes de que el hombre se extinga. Pero hay que comprender dónde estábamos hace 100, 200, 1.000 años. Intentar comprender el universo o la materia son tareas casi imposibles, pero anda que no hemos avanzado. 

Esa sensación de que o bien nos están engañando, o bien cuando una teoría se refuta o se cambia es un cierto fracaso, es no comprender a lo que nos estamos enfrentando.


----------



## galdubat (30 Oct 2022)

Magna ciencia de Artur Sala ya está explicado


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.




Cuando se entere de que la vieologia cocidiana explica el 0%... Se le cae la mascarilla de vergüenza


----------



## lacuentaatras (30 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Si os gusta la Fisica , este canal tiene videos muy buenos. Nivel de conocimientos elevado, ojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





y cómo miden lo inmedible?


----------



## Feynman (30 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
> Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.



Lo mejor que le puede pasar a un 100tifiko es que aún haya misterios que himbestigar. Porque si ya lo sabemos todo, que aburrimiento!

De todas formas, yo esperaría a que otro experimento confirme la nueva masa del bosón doblev.


----------



## Kolbe (30 Oct 2022)

El modelo estándar no ofrece una interpretación de lo que hay detrás de los efectos cuánticos así que no deja de ser una teoría incompleta por muy acordes que sean sus predicciones con la realidad.


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Oct 2022)

Todo es materia oscura salvo alguna cosa.


----------



## jotace (30 Oct 2022)

El método científico se basa en plantear hipótesis y probarlas o no y volver a plantear y probarlas o no y así hasta el infinito.

Prueba error, nada nuevo bajo el sol desde que se desgajaron las primeras lascas de piedra para probar a ver si cortaban la carne.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.



De verdad tienes fe en la existencia de la materia y energía oscuras?? Lo digo porque no hay forma de detectarlos y se introdujeron de forma artificial para que los hechos concordaran con la teoria. 

Llámame antiguo.


----------



## hyugaa (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este vídeo es INFUMABLE para seres humanos normales (mi caso), pero para los que tienen ciertos conocimientos encontrarán interesante el "Modelo Janus".



El fisico franchuti modèle Janus aprovecho mucha información de las cartas de los umitas y tiene varios libros escritos sobre ellos y la informacion desvelada


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es al revés.
> 
> Energia oscura en torno al 70%, materia oscura en torno al 25% y materia ordinaria en torno al 5%.
> 
> ...



Nunca te han llamado petulante??


----------



## edefakiel (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Misteriosamente el *"Modelo Janus"* si da respuesta a muchas de estas -aparentes- paradojas pero tiene un problema adicional del que muchos prefieren no se hable mucho porque... es lo que se explicó en las "Cartas de Ummo" (las primeras, las originales, las de *1966-67*) que describen, justamente, un esquema muy similar.
> 
> Eso y avisan que la Física humana está errada de raíz y hay que armarla de nuevo teniendo en cuenta este detalle (el doble universo de antimateria, etc., etc.), lo que en gran medida se aproxima también a lo que conocemos como "Teoría de Cuerdas".
> 
> ...



Os metéis con la materia y energía oscura, pero compráis la teoría de cuerdas, que es la mayor estafa científica de todos los tiempos, ha errado todas sus predicciones y necesita once dimensiones para que sus matemáticas medio funcionen.












Lecturas interesantes para los que quieran conocer el alcance de la estafa de la teoría de cuerdas.

Por cierto, aquí tenéis un vídeo mejor hecho por la autora del segundo libro sobre el tema del hilo:


----------



## flanagan (30 Oct 2022)

En resumidas cuentas:
- Einstein se tuvo que sacar de la manga el número "C" para que le cuadrara el tema. El problema es determinar el cómo y el porqué de C, no vía cuenta de la vieja.
- el modelo estándar, o la "trola estándar", es lo que tenemos hasta ahora y que nos permite ir explicando algo de lo que ocurre. Creo que el modelo estándar se generó mediante consenso tras un congreso de científicos: un conjunto de "apaños" teóricos que explica y relaciona los conocimientos del momento.
- se han desarrollado experimentos para demostrar ese modelo estándar y fenómenos derivados de él y resulta que un buen porcentaje de ellos han dado resultados no coherentes con la teoría.
- por tanto tenemos evidencias de que las cosas no siguen el patrón que pensábamos que se tenian que seguir, ergo hace falta que alguna mente excepcional que sea capaz de generar o desarrollar una teoría científica que explique esos fenómenos.
- esa es la pista que siguieron Aristoteles, Galileo, Newton, Gauss, etc..


----------



## LIRDISM (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.



Ya no sé cuantas estafas científicas llevamos de tantas que hay y la gente seguirá tragando.


----------



## todoayen (30 Oct 2022)

No me lo digáis: el átomo es plano.

A qué si?


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Oct 2022)

Lo de la mascarilla para qué es para evitar la inhalación de neutrones?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Oct 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Yo siempre he tomado la fisica y la ciencia en general en serio, pero con esto de la materia oscura y energía oscura es que no he podido.
> 
> Insisten en que ahí hay algo de materia que no se puede ver ni detectar de ningún modo mas que por sus efectos gravitatorios. Pues oiga ustec, no se, a mí eso me suena horrores a que no es que ahí hay algo que no vemos sino que la teoría que manejamos no se amolda a la realidad. Y ya de la energía oscura ni digo nada.
> 
> ...



Tal cual, pero los científicos tienen un ego muy grande como para admitir que están equivocados. Es que además en este caso se ve mucho más probable lo que sostienes porque se da en casos en los que hablamos de distancias gigantescas (y curiosamente en el extremo de una galaxia, lo más alejado posible). Aquí a escala local igual haces un cálculo para el movimiento de un objeto de un punto A a otro B, separados 10m, el cálculo te da que se hace el trayecto en 5s y cuando lo pones en práctica y mides te da 5s, por lo que sospechas que está bien, pero igual lo real es que sean 5.00000002s y no eres capaz de medirlo de forma tan precisa como para pisparte de ese "00000002s". Luego en el espacio, con millones y millones de kilómetros, ese pequeño error que no viste en las mediciones de la Tierra, resulta que genera un gigantesco error que no eres capaz de explicar. Lo de la materia oscura suena a un parche mal puesto.


----------



## todoayen (30 Oct 2022)

O que a escalas muy grandes hay tantos focos de gravedad que solo se puede obtener un resultado estadístico. Lo que crees que es una trayectoria recta, en realidad no lo es. Puede que sea imposible


----------



## Burbujarras (30 Oct 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Lo de la mascarilla para qué es para evitar la inhalación de neutrones?



No, es porque han mutado los neutrinos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este vídeo es INFUMABLE para seres humanos normales (mi caso), pero para los que tienen ciertos conocimientos encontrarán interesante el "Modelo Janus".



Es interesantisimo, mis dieses y a mi me ha convencido la teoria Janus. Tiene tanta o mas logica que las teorias mas extendidas y cuadra mas con las observaciones.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.



El modelo standard explico el universo a nivel micro, y lo hace realmente bien. Y donde hace aguas por algun lado es en cuestiones muy sutiles que no tienen nada que ver con cosmologia.

El modelo standard va muy bien para explicar las particulas a bajas energias, en altas lancosa puede ser muy diferente y solo se puede llegar teoricamente.


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para hacer gráfico el asunto... imaginen que del balance de una compleja multinacional, lo único que hubiéramos estudiado a fondo fuera la cuenta de "cafetería" y estuviésemos felices explicando y deduciendo el gasto futuro de café en la semana con puente (menor), o en época de cierre (mayor)... pero del resto de todas las otras cuentas del balance, ni siquiera supiésemos en qué andan.
> 
> (_exagero un poco, pero es más o menos así_).
> 
> ...



Pues casi mejor empezar de nuevo porque con la m de ciencia que tenemos. A ver si lo arreglan los chinos.


----------



## nadadenada (30 Oct 2022)

En Abril de 2022, en el blog del profesor en física de partículas Matthias Schott, que trabaja en las mediciones de alta precisión de la masa de los bosones W como parte del proyecto del acelerador de partículas Gran Colisionador de Hadrones (CERN) y que presidió el grupo de Física de Bosones W/Z de ATLAS en el CERN de Ginebra:









Do we have finally found new physics with the latest W boson mass measurement?


If you are interested in particle physics, then you certainly heard about the most recent measurement of the W boson mass by the CDF Collabo...




non-trivial-solution.blogspot.com





<<
Miércoles, 7 de Abril de 2022
[...]
hay ciertamente algunos aspectos de la medición que necesitan ser discutidos con más detalle (lo siento, ahora siguen algunos aspectos técnicos, que muy probablemente sólo gente de este campo puede entender completamente ) 

En el contexto del Grupo de Trabajo Electrodébil del LHC, hay esfuerzos en curso para combinar correctamente todas las mediciones de la masa del bosón W; en contraste con lo que he mencionado anteriormente, esto es de hecho también un asunto complicado, si se quiere hacer realmente estadísticamente. Mi colega y amigo Maarten Boonekamp señaló en una presentación reciente [4], que el generador Resbos (que fue utilizado por CDF) tiene potencialmente algunos problemas al describir las correlaciones de espín en la producción del bosón W en colisiones de hadrones. De hecho, hay cambios notables en los espectros relevantes predichos entre el programa Resbos y la nueva versión del programa Resbos2 (y otros generadores) como se ve en el gráfico de abajo. A primera vista, las diferencias pueden ser pequeñas, pero hay que tener en cuenta que estas distribuciones son súper sensibles a la masa del bosón W. También he adjuntado un pequeño gráfico PR de nuestro último trabajo, que indica los cambios en esas distribuciones cuando cambiamos la masa del bosón W en 50 MeV, es decir, más de diez veces que la incertidumbre que indica la CDF. Realmente no quiero decir que este efecto no haya sido considerado por la CDF - lo más probable es que ya haya sido arreglado ya que mis colegas de la CDF son físicos muy experimentados, que saben lo que hacen y simplemente no fue detallado en el documento. Sólo quiero dejar claro que hay muchas cosas que discutir ahora dentro de la comunidad para investigar la causa de la tensión entre las mediciones. 

Y esto me lleva a otro punto, que considero crucial: debo admitir que me decepciona bastante que se haya enviado directamente a una revista, antes de subir los resultados a un servidor de preimpresión. Vivimos en 2022 y creo que a estas alturas es una buena práctica hacerlo, simplemente porque la comunidad podría discutir estos resultados de antemano - esto permite un escrutinio científico de muchos científicos que están trabajando directamente en temas similares.

No terminemos este comentario sin dos reflexiones positivas: La parte experimental del análisis es muy bonita. No se puede imaginar la cantidad de trabajo que es necesaria para entender un detector con la precisión con la que lo hacen los colegas de la CDF.
[...]
[4] M. Boonekamp: LHC EWK Working Group: https://indico.cern.ch/event/110851...chments/2392473/4090175/combi_160222_EWWG.pdf
>>

Literalmente, de forma sumamente educada, Schott, del grupo de mediciones ATLAS, comenta que sus colegas de gremio del grupo de mediciones CDF son unos grandes físicos de partículas realizando estoicamente una labor sumamente ardua, pero que *hay alguien que la ha cagado con la medición*. Y que *ya estaban avisados* de las desviaciones que produce el generador estadístico que usa dicho grupo CDF (error de calibración).

Alecciona de que para evitar este tipo de errores (el usa un eufemismo), el procedimiento habitual antes de realizar una publicación científica es subir las afirmaciones a un a un servidor de pre-publicaciones, para que puedan ser comprobadas, replicadas y validadas por otros equipos que trabajen en proyectos similares (per-review por diferentes grupos, procedimiento habitual), cosa que el grupo CDF no hizo.

No soy físico y he tardado poco en ver de que va el asunto, por lo que asumo tanta noticia sin verificación no es mas que puro sensacionalismo, cebo para clicks de ratón y contadores de visitas.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Oct 2022)

¿O sea que no lo enviaron a ArXiv primero? Al menos espero que la revista fuera revisada por pares y no de esas donde pagas para que lo publiquen sin más


----------



## Thuma Dree (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.





Hermericus dijo:


> Es al revés.
> 
> Energia oscura en torno al 70%, materia oscura en torno al 25% y materia ordinaria en torno al 5%.
> 
> ...





imutes dijo:


> Lo de el error en la masa del boson W se conoce desde hace tiempo, lo extraño es que se vuelva hablar de ello desde hace pocos meses.
> Ante el fracaso epistemológico del modelo estandar se apliicaba el famoso latiguillo de Feynman ¡Calla y calcula!
> ¡¿Qué coño de cálculos son esos que permiten a la ligera desviaciones de 7 sigmas?!
> 
> ...





PEPEYE dijo:


> Lo malo no es solo que se nos cae el modelo estandar, lo cual tiene un pase
> Veamos unos postulados de la fisica relativista "nada puede viajar a velocidades superiores a la luz"...eso es un tanto complicado de entender, por lo menos para mi pues hay que recurrir a mil sutilezaS. Ya en el año 2000 Lijun J. Wang logro en un experimento superar esa velocidad en 310 veces , despues tuvo que hacer una serie de consideraciones para explicar el hecho
> 
> 
> ...



La física actual, o por lo menos la q nos cuentan, no explican absolutamente nada.

Y no hablemos ya d las interpretaciones q se dan a experimentos como los de la doble rendija, el experimento de Aspect...etc. Eso sí q es un festival del humor.

Pero oye, q si veo algo q no cuadra con la teoría dogmática, pues le llamo "oscuro" y listo. Si total, lo importante es no hablar d cosas q podrían poner en peligro la subvención a nuestra universidad/laboratorioa/etc.

No vaya a ser q alguien le empiece a dar por tirar el hilo, vea q nada cuadra y vayan a ir desmontando los mantras q siempre nos han repetido. Los "100tifikos" subvencionados del sistema, no tendrían ni dónde esconderse.


----------



## hornblower (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este vídeo es INFUMABLE para seres humanos normales (mi caso), pero para los que tienen ciertos conocimientos encontrarán interesante el "Modelo Janus".



Hombre, dilo todo, ya sabemos cuáles son sus fuentes

Edito y perdones que veo que luego las has puesto


----------



## optimusmaximus (30 Oct 2022)

La materia oscura es a la ciencia lo que el HIC SUNT DRACONES fue a los mapas medievales









Hic sunt dracones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Falcatón (30 Oct 2022)

El cuestionamiento de la física clásica no empeora mi vida cotidiana. Dicho de otra forma, me la refanfinfla, lo único que sé es que hay que acabar con la casta de subnormales radicales que tiene el poder lo antes posible sin desviar la atención hacia Ucrania, la cruz del Valle de los Caídos o la viruela del mono, menos aún la física que para eso ya hay gente que vive de ello investigándola, yo no.


----------



## nadadenada (30 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿O sea que no lo enviaron a ArXiv primero? Al menos espero que la revista fuera revisada por pares y no de esas donde pagas para que lo publiquen sin más



Lo enviaron directamente a la revista Science (url), la cual se supone revisa por pares antes de publicar, así que yo también espero lo revisaran, pero lo curioso es que los demás grupos dedicados a mediciones de partículas de boson W se enteraron del asunto el mismo día de la publicación por lo que he entendido. De ahí que Schott comentara públicamente en su blog el mismo día de dicha publicación que existen incongruencias con la medición y que estas cosas se comentan antes de enviarlas a medios con gran repercusión.

Editado:

La universidad de Fudan y la Academia China de Ciencias también comunicó cuatro días después de la publicación que hay incongruencias en las mediciones del CDF y que son necesarias mas mediciones del boson W. , [2204.05296] Speculations on the W-Mass Measurement at CDF

Un artículo comentando la noticia ( Fuente de comunicación China )









Igniting a new discovery in the physics world: the cover of the summit is difficult to reproduce, and the experimental equipment was dismantled 11 years ago







www.laitimes.com


----------



## coronavirus-informatico (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Misteriosamente el *"Modelo Janus"* si da respuesta a muchas de estas -aparentes- paradojas pero tiene un problema adicional del que muchos prefieren no se hable mucho porque... es lo que se explicó en las "Cartas de Ummo" (las primeras, las originales, las de *1966-67*) que describen, justamente, un esquema muy similar.
> 
> Eso y avisan que la Física humana está errada de raíz y hay que armarla de nuevo teniendo en cuenta este detalle (el doble universo de antimateria, etc., etc.), lo que en gran medida se aproxima también a lo que conocemos como "Teoría de Cuerdas".
> 
> ...




¿Puede ilustrarnos mas sobre este asunto de Ummo? Mil gracias


----------



## Europeo Despierto (30 Oct 2022)

Hay muchos que dicen que la teoría de la física cuántica es la mayor estafa que hay 
Como los calculos no les salen, se han tenido que inventar no sé qué de la "materia oscura" que es el 90% de la materia.

No hay materia oscura, es que los resultados de sus cálculos son erróneos


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

he visto hasta que ha dicho la gravedad.


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El modelo standard explico el universo a nivel micro, y lo hace realmente bien. Y donde hace aguas por algun lado es en cuestiones muy sutiles que no tienen nada que ver con cosmologia.
> 
> El modelo standard va muy bien para explicar las particulas a bajas energias, en altas lancosa puede ser muy diferente y solo se puede llegar teoricamente.




Estoy de acuerdo.

Pa´lo de acá abajo... *Newton* y vamos _sobraos_.
Pa´un poco más arriba... *Einstein* y vamos _sobraos_.
Pa´lo que no anda tan rápido ni es tan chico, ni tan grande... *Modelo Estándar *y vamos _sobraos._
Pa´lo que sigue... van a tener que bajar la cerviz y aceptar que hay *un universo paralelo de carga negativa* y aprender de nuevo (¿*Modelo Janus*?)

No había posibilidad de entender "el todo" desde el principio y fuimos paso a paso, ahora toca dar el siguiente.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Hay muchos que dicen que la teoría de la física cuántica es la mayor estafa que hay
> Como los calculos no les salen, se han tenido que inventar no sé qué de la "materia oscura" que es el 90% de la materia.
> 
> No hay materia oscura, es que los resultados de sus cálculos son erróneos



yo cuando hablan de universo me largo ya


----------



## El buho pensante (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Alberto Noguera se ha tomado el trabajo de sintetizar esto en su blog (cita las cartas de referencia para el que quiera leerlas y pueda entender algo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante, parte de lo que viene (Sea cual sea su origen) ya lo intuia, el plano euclideo es muy simplon, partimos para explicar las cosas de matematicas que nos resultan muy comodas (que representan reglas matematicas en grupos de repetición infinitas), el espacio no existe, los desplazamientos tampoco existen y la lógica divalente esta limitada a la hora de representar el universo imaginario.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues casi mejor empezar de nuevo porque con la m de ciencia que tenemos. A ver si lo arreglan los chinos.



no creo que los chinos arreglen una mierda


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2022)

coronavirus-informatico dijo:


> ¿Puede ilustrarnos mas sobre este asunto de Ummo? Mil gracias




Si lees mis post en este hilo, pongo un enlace al artículo de Noguera y de ahí puedes derivar a las cartas correspondientes.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Oct 2022)

Hasta ver al "sientífico" con mascarilla he llegado 
Menuda banda de pedantes


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

si teneis un puto problema hasta con la forma de la tierra.


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Nunca en la historia de la humanidad, ha habido mayor número de personas dedicadas a la ciencia y a la investigación, nunca ha habido tantos laboratorios, tantos centros de investigación, tantos campus de excelencia científicos y tecnológicos, tanto presupuesto (sí siempre os parece poco, pero os olvidáis del presupuesto acumulado durante décadas, sólo miráis el último año).
> 
> Y nunca ha habido tan poco retorno de la inversión, tan poca innovación, tan pocos inventos, tan pocos adelantos.... públicos, los poco que se producen es el ámbito privado (sí, vosotros decís que usa investigación básica pública, pero luego ves las patentes y la base es ciencia básica de libro de escolares de hace 60 años, libre de patentes o descubrimientos que vengan del sector público, es más, mucho desarrollado desde cero y registrado todo en patentes privadas).
> 
> ...



Como curiosidad en la construccion del nuevo CERN se baraja una cifra de 21.000 millones de €, cifra que se parece mucho a la dotacion del ministerio de Igual-da, todavia no se para que
El presupuesto de Educacion para Esapaña ronda los 50.000 millones de €, incluida las aportaciones a formaciones en pinta y colorea de dificil justificacion

Exprofesor de la Universidad de Navarra, lo fui a los 22 años , puesto que abandone voluntariamente hace unos cuarenta años


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

Alguien definio la fisica de particulas como lanzar un reloj mecanico a una enorme velocidad contra un muro y con las piezas encontradas tras el impacto, muchas veces rotas, tratar de descifrar su funcionamiento y para que sirve
Espero que nadie se moleste por la siguiente reflexion, No somos el centro del Universo, partimos de posibles principios dudosos:
Referimos el estudio del Universo y de la fisica de particulas a nuestra escala tanto de tamaño como de tiempo
Como norma general pensamos en un espacio tridimensional, bueno los frikis de la teoria M hablan de unas once dimensiones aunque por lo visto alguien les ha revelado que son infinitesimales 
Claro de temas como multiuniversos ni tocarlos
Es un clasico , pero ojala a alguien le sirva


----------



## todoayen (30 Oct 2022)

Quedan tres dimensiones, el resto se retorcieron sobre si mismas y formaron la materia.
Lo vi nítidamente en una rodaja de chopped, no es broma.


----------



## Nut (30 Oct 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> Alli está una cuestión principal *, la mayoría no sabe ni yo lo sospechaba , que la ciencia humana solo conoce el 5% de lo que le rodea* . Es decir que no sabemos nada en realidad . Por eso insisto en dar a conocer Giuliana conforto , científica y física de partículas además de astrofísica dicho por ella mismo se define herética . Cuenta muchas más cosas ....



ESA ES LA REALIDAD!

No tenemos ni puta idea de lo que pasa en este experimento.....

Este tipo de experimento fue realizado por primera vez, utilizando luz, por Thomas Young en 1801,1 como demostración del comportamiento ondulatorio de la luz. 

Experimento de la doble rendija - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Dos siglos viviendo en las tinieblas. Y toda la vida de la humanidad sin saber qué coño es la gravedad. Es decir el universo.


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> ESA ES LA REALIDAD!
> 
> No tenemos ni puta idea de lo que pasa en este experimento.....
> 
> ...



Posiblemente porque nos empeñamos en analizarlo siempre desde la misma prespectiva


----------



## malibux (30 Oct 2022)

Desde hace años tengo la intuición de que la *información* es el "pegamento" o al menos una dimensión fundamental del Universo, probablemente desligada de otras características que afectan a los sistemas físicos, como la termodinámica. Por lo que probablemente si fuéramos capaces de analizarla, medirla o modificarla, eso sí que podría ser un salto cualitativo en el conocimiento del Universo. 

En su momento me leí el libro de este físico, tengo que retomarlo cuando pueda:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me encanta... ver *MINUTO 2:45*:
> 
> - El modelo estándar es lo más sofisticado que tenemos y predice muchas cosas... bueno, *no resuelve la materia oscura* (70% del universo), *ni la energía oscura* (25% del universo), y tampoco explica *la ausencia de antimateria*...
> 
> Es decir, básicamente nuestro "Modelo Estándar" *no explica el 95% del Universo ni muchas de las dudas fundamentales* (gravedad, antimateria), pero es la polla amigo. La repolla.




es que lo que esta mal es el concepto de energia y materia oscuras, no son nada distinto de la materia barionica, simplemente es materia que no brilla...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Oct 2022)

Nut dijo:


> ESA ES LA REALIDAD!
> 
> No tenemos ni puta idea de lo que pasa en este experimento.....
> 
> ...



no tiene nada de raro, es el enetrelazado cuantico, hamijo, que no es otra cosa que un metodo ultraeficiente de ahorrar informacion...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Oct 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Desde hace años tengo la intuición de que la *información* es el "pegamento" o al menos una dimensión fundamental del Universo, probablemente desligada de otras características que afectan a los sistemas físicos, como la termodinámica. Por lo que probablemente si fuéramos capaces de analizarla, medirla o modificarla, eso sí que podría ser un salto cualitativo en el conocimiento del Universo.
> 
> En su momento me leí el libro de este físico, tengo que retomarlo cuando pueda:



si quieres comprender como funciona el mundo planteate como ahorrar la mayor inforamacion posible para que funcione, pero ojo, informacion algoritmica, no son los bits, son las lineas de codigo...


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Oct 2022)

Soy un ancestral crítico del Modelo Standard de Partículas y el consiguiente Modelo Cosmológico que funciona gracias a sus especificaciones.

Lo he dicho en Burbuja infinidad de veces y he dado las razones de tal desacuerdo.

Ni hablar que la noticia que abre el hilo sobre la discrepancia anómala planteada por el bosón W me hizo muy feliz y se me escapó un prematuro “yo sabía...”

Pero siempre he sido honesto en el foro y tras mi entusiasmo inicial ante la posibilidad que el edificio del Modelo Estandard se desmoronara, debo decir ahora que “una sola golondrina no hace verano…” y peor aún si el ave no era una golondrina….

Me explico.

Supongamos que la gruesa discrepancia en la medición del bosón W fuera real ¿es posible que semejante anomalía llegue ahora sorpresivamente de manera aislada…?

Si como podríamos suponer (o desear) ¿un cambio paradigmático de la Física no debería haber llegado acompañado con otros numerosos indicios similares en los testeos de precisión de la fuerza electrodébil realizados en al menos los últimos 25 años…?

La grosera anomalía detectada en el bosón mensajero de la fuerza débil transforma injustamente en sospechosos a todos los test de precisión del resto de las partículas y de hecho, si fuera cierto, pondría en tela de juicio los cimientos básicos de todo el edificio. Me encantaría que eso ocurriera, pero, debo reconocer, que este no es el caso.

Indudablemente semejante desquicio en los testeos debió ser detectado hace mucho tiempo.

Y nada de eso hemos comprobado, entonces solo cabe una posibilidad:

*La medición ha sido defectuosa.*

Ni hablar del reprochable mecanismo por el cual los autores del trabajo dieron a conocer semejante acontecimiento.

Si lo dicho en post anteriores confundió a alguien, me disculpo, por aquello de, “ERRARE HUMANUM EST”.


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no creo que los chinos arreglen una mierda



Yo les veo con más posibilidades que lo que tenemos aquí, aunque es cierto que un sistema comunista tiene sus propios problemas, pero aún así es mejor que una teocracia progresista.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo les veo con más posibilidades que lo que tenemos aquí, aunque es cierto que un sistema comunista tiene sus propios problemas, pero aún así es mejor que una teocracia progresista.



desde luego lo tienen mas facil
al terraplanista lo mandan al gulag.
a extraerle los higadillos.


----------



## malibux (30 Oct 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si quieres comprender como funciona el mundo planteate como ahorrar la mayor inforamacion posible para que funcione, pero ojo, informacion algoritmica, no son los bits, son las lineas de codigo...



Uf, no entiendo lo que quieres decir...


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> desde luego lo tienen mas facil
> al terraplanista lo mandan al gulag.
> a extraerle los higadillos.



Bueno, eso sería un punto a su favor. Xd


----------



## Rescatador (30 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Como curiosidad en la construccion del nuevo CERN se baraja una cifra de 21.000 millones de €, cifra que se parece mucho a la dotacion del ministerio de Igual-da, todavia no se para que
> El presupuesto de Educacion para Esapaña ronda los 50.000 millones de €, incluida las aportaciones a formaciones en pinta y colorea de dificil justificacion
> 
> Exprofesor de la Universidad de Navarra, lo fui a los 22 años , puesto que abandone voluntariamente hace unos cuarenta años



Hoy hay pocos, muy pocos, realmente poquísimos científicos e investigadores que viven del resultado directo de su investigación o de los reportes económicos de sus patentes descubiertas o mejoradas.

Así que muy poco se puede esperar de que ellos mismos admitan que el modelo en que se basa el devengo de su nómina está caduco u obsoleto. Así que darán un patadón hacia delante con todo para salvar sus poltronas y puestos.

En este tipo de hilos se echa de menos los comentarios de @luisito2.



Rescatador dijo:


> Recordando una de sus grandes aportaciones: "la física de las subvenciones" o la de "investigar el cuanto de subvención".





robergarc dijo:


> No, lo decía así:
> 
> - En el CERN -y similares- sólo han descubierto el "subsidión", cuanto fundamental del campo escalar paguitero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Bueno, eso sería un punto a su favor. Xd



discrepo


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (30 Oct 2022)

Manda carallo!!!


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Quedan tres dimensiones, el resto se retorcieron sobre si mismas y formaron la materia.
> Lo vi nítidamente en una rodaja de chopped, no es broma.


----------



## Tio_Serio (30 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que hay otro universo con los grifos del agua fría a la izquierda, eso explica todo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 Oct 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Quedan tres dimensiones, el resto se retorcieron sobre si mismas y formaron la materia.
> Lo vi nítidamente en una rodaja de chopped, no es broma.



Broooooootal 

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## simenthal (30 Oct 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Soy un ancestral crítico del Modelo Standard de Partículas y el consiguiente Modelo Cosmológico que funciona gracias a sus especificaciones.
> 
> Lo he dicho en Burbuja infinidad de veces y he dado las razones de tal desacuerdo.
> 
> ...



Te doy zanks porque interesa el tema pero no entiendo qué quieres decir . Además a mí resulta que no existe solo el bosón w , este no está solo , le acompañas otros dos Y y Z y los tres constituyen la fuerza electrodebil . W e Y tienen carga eléctrica opuesta y Z es neutro . A nivel de test y mediciones tengo entendido que no hay duda sobre su composición ha sido comprobado varias veces la existencia de esta fuerza que además es la contraria a la nuclear . A ver si me pierdo algo ....


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Y nada de eso hemos comprobado, entonces solo cabe una posibilidad:
> 
> *La medición ha sido defectuosa.*




¿Será?

Mira que hablamos de* SIETE SIGMA !!*

Es una escala absolutamente desusada y, salvo un investigador idiota, nadie se animaría a publicar una diferencia de SIETE SIGMA *para convertirse en el hazmerreir de la comunidad científica.*

Tú puedes "jugarte" con la publicación de media sigma de desviación... una incluso (y ya con eso ponías a temblar a todo el modelo estándar)... pero SIETE ?... SIETE ?

Eso es como decirle a alguien que Albacete queda a 20 kms, pero en realidad era el "Albacete" de Australia *a 25.000 kms de distancia !!*

Dada mi ignorancia general en tema ni me atrevo (ni me tomo la molestia) de leer el paper original (del que no entendería ni el 80%), pero no me creo que alguien asevere una diferencia de SIETE SIGMA sin haberlo revisado noventa veces.

Por el contrario te voy a decir por qué "me la creo"... porque *es la MISMA DIFERENCIA que la "energía oscura" del 70% !!!*

Y algo me dice (intuición, instinto) que estamos *ante el mismo fenómeno*... o aceptamos un "exceso" de materia y energía del "universo paralelo" (de antimateria -modelo Janus-), o nos vamos a dar *con el mismo "factor de corrección" para cada puta variable y constante* a la que tengamos que "corregir" *para que el "Modelo Estándar" explique todo "maravillosamente"*  

Lo único que nos falta es otra astrofísica embarazada (como la Vera Rubin) a la que los machistas pongan a "ordenar el archivo" y que venga a detectar la "anomalía".

Claro!, le ponemos "materia oscura" y seguimos tirando...


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Oct 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> Además a mí resulta que no existe solo el bosón w , este no está solo , le acompañas otros dos Y y Z y los tres constituyen la fuerza electrodebil . W e Y tienen carga eléctrica opuesta y Z es neutro . A nivel de test y mediciones tengo entendido que no hay duda sobre su composición ha sido comprobado varias veces la existencia de esta fuerza que además es la contraria a la nuclear . A ver si me pierdo algo ....



No está en discusión la fuerza electrodébil sino la masa de uno de su mensajeros, el W, los otros dos ya han sido medidos y no arrojaron discrepancias.
En cuanto a las mediciones, el uso del ResBos 2 no puede ser la causa del resultado anómalo obtenido, recordando,que el valor anormalmente alto para la masa del bosón W es resultado de *la combinación de seis canales* *independientes,* cada uno con sus propias incertidumbres, esto excluye que la razón sea un efecto sistemático que influya en unos canales, pero que no influya en los demás.


----------



## Mr.Foster (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Será?
> Mira que hablamos de* SIETE SIGMA !!*



Sí, suena impresionante, eso casi es sinónimo de certeza...
Yo también salté de entusiasmo.
Pero, luego lo he pensado más despacio y tratando de ser neutral.
Veamos:
La fuerza electrodébil se ha estudiado con gran precisión desde hace medio siglo en sus pocos parámetros nunca se ha detectado una desviación de mas de 5 sigmas del modelo.

Ahora, de pronto nos aparecen con la novedad de una nueva masa del boson W con una precisión de nada menos que 7 sigmas... ¡!

Vaya...
Me encantaría creerlo, pues soy un critico del Modelo Standard. 
Pero no puedo.
No dudo que los datos del medidor son correctos pero creo es errónea su evaluación.
Es todo demasiado inopinado y fuera de contexto, sumado a una publicidad inusitada y sin comprobación por los canales tradicionales, que sospechosamente han sido omitidos. 

Si la masa de un bosón mensajero tuviera los valores que nos informan, la física de precisión en el sector electrodébil, que se ha investigado en las últimas décadas, *tendría que haber mostrado múltiples señales*, ¿o nos olvidamos que existe un principio de simetría que nos pone a salvo de sorpresas como esta?, una ruptura de esa simetría no ha sido observada en 30 años de investigaciones,y ahora, bingo...!¡, aparece el bosón W diciendo que todo estaba mal....

Creo que el análisis de las colisiones puede ocultar matices conflictivos en la calibración de los programas de análisis. 

Esos matices interpretativos podrían haber influido en el análisis de los sucesos de campo, y si se los revisara, el valor de la masa del bosón W volvería a los valores conocidos, que ponen a salvo la simetría del sistema y la integridad del modelo (mal que me pese, ya que me hubiera encantado que no fuera así...)


----------



## todoayen (31 Oct 2022)

Es que no me hacéis caso. De las dimensiones iniciales, muchas se retorcieron formando la materia que en última instancia no es materia sino energía. Esas dimensiones tratan de atrapar a las tres que aún quedan mediante la gravedad y cuando lo consigan todo el universo será materia y entonces se concentrará en un espacio diminuto y volverá a renacer con una explosión.

Eso no lo vi en el choped. 
No ya en serio, es lo que me dice la intuición sobre esas dimensiones desaparecidas. Creo que son los orbitales de los electrones, las únicas zonas donde pueden existir según la energía que tengan.
Es como si el resto del espacio no existiera, no pueden salir de ahí a menos que ganen o pierdan energía. Y aún así, pasan a estar confinados en otro orbital.

Es como un gran misterio envuelto en un enigma y encerrado en una caja negra en una habitación a oscuras.


----------



## LadyBug (31 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
> Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.



Básicamente el modelo estándar es incorrecto porque supondría que el universo entero es del tamaño de una pelota de tenis, en proporción al ejemplo del video.

Hay algo que no les cuadra nada


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (31 Oct 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Es que no me hacéis caso. De las dimensiones iniciales, muchas se retorcieron formando la materia que en última instancia no es materia sino energía. Esas dimensiones tratan de atrapar a las tres que aún quedan mediante la gravedad y cuando lo consigan todo el universo será materia y entonces se concentrará en un espacio diminuto y volverá a renacer con una explosión.



Eso es el "Big Crunch".
Yo soy más del "Big Shred". El Universo se expandirá a la nada. El final de la máxima entropía de Boltzmann. Y en un tiempo infinito, la probabilidad de un punto de energía infinito es mayor que cero. Y volverá a explotar otro universo.

Esto lo vi en una loncha de mortadela con aceitunas.


----------



## GonX (31 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
> Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.



PENDIENTE


----------



## LadyBug (31 Oct 2022)

Que la teoría de la materia oscura esta ya demostrado que no es cierta matemáticamente desde hace tiempo.

Eso de los aceleradores de partículas son solo chiringitos y cuentos para desviar dinero del contribuyente.

Einstein estaba equivocado: necesitamos una nueva teoría del cosmos

Y si no existiera la materia oscura?


----------



## Mr.Foster (31 Oct 2022)

LadyBug dijo:


> Que la teoría de la materia oscura esta ya demostrado que no es cierta matemáticamente desde hace tiempo.



No sé de donde sacas eso, si la hipótesis de la materia oscura no existiera, entonces no podríamos explicar el giro de las galaxias.
Otra cosa es que ofenda al sentido común, pero matemáticamente cierra perfectamente, por eso el Modelo Cosmológico actual es el mayoritariamente aceptado.
Cierto también que ese modelo es una porquería, *pero es lo que tenemos* hasta que aparezca algo mejor.
¿Como MOND, tal vez...?, ahí la materia oscura no existe.


----------



## JimTonic (31 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... pongamos esto en perspectiva para neófitos. Como se habla de "materia oscura" y de "energía oscura" con tanta certeza (y hasta mostramos las cuentas y modos de calcularlo) parece que supiéramos de "qué estamos hablando", cuando en realidad simplemente generamos UN NUMERO que "ajusta y simplifica" el resto de nuestros cálculos.
> 
> Volviendo al caso anterior, es como si alguien en el balance de la multinacional que cito arriba nos preguntara:
> 
> ...




perdona mi incultura pero el marco teorico de la materia oscura no estaba relacionado con el “principio cosmológico" ? lo dicho que yo no soy fisico, en base a este principio podian calcular la cantidad de estrellas que tenian las galaxias (con este

"Friedmann estableció este temprano modelo cosmológico en el llamado “principio cosmológico” ya elaborado por el mismo Newton. Este principio consiste en lo siguiente: en promedio, en grandes escalas, el _espacio_ es _homogéneo_ e _isotrópico"_



El Principio Cosmológico




_ Entrábamos así en el estudio de otro nivel jerárquico de la naturaleza. Los sistemas de estrellas, o galaxias, con cientos de miles de millones de estrellas condensadas en algunas decenas de miles de pasecs de tamaño, y alejadas entre sí algunos centenares de miles de parsecs. Sin embargo, mucho antes de que se admitiera que lo que ahora se llaman galaxias eran "universos islas", o sistemas independientes de estrellas, los astrónomos habían notado una tendencia de las nebulosas a agruparse. Esta tendencia a reunirse puede ser apreciada en un mapa de nebulosas que publicó ya a finales del siglo pasado el astrónomo J.L.E. Dreyer. En 1922, el astrónomo C.V.L. Charlier presentó un mapa donde esta tendencia se muestra fuera de toda duda razonable. Charlier ya había propuesto que esta jerarquía de grupos de grupos de galaxias se podría prolongar indefinidamente. En 1933 el astrónomo suizo Fritz Zwicky (1898-1974) publicó un estudio de la distribución de las galaxias en el gran cúmulo de la constelación de Coma Berenices, sugiriendo que las galaxias estaban permanente ligadas por su mutua atracción gravitacional. Zwicky señaló sin embargo que no bastaba la cantidad de masa realmente observada en la forma de las galaxias para dar cuenta de la intensidad requerida del campo gravitatorio. Se introducía así el problema de la "materia oscura" en el estudio de los cúmulos de galaxias. _


----------



## JimTonic (31 Oct 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Yo siempre he tomado la fisica y la ciencia en general en serio, pero con esto de la materia oscura y energía oscura es que no he podido.
> 
> Insisten en que ahí hay algo de materia que no se puede ver ni detectar de ningún modo mas que por sus efectos gravitatorios. Pues oiga ustec, no se, a mí eso me suena horrores a que no es que ahí hay algo que no vemos sino que la teoría que manejamos no se amolda a la realidad. Y ya de la energía oscura ni digo nada.
> 
> ...




hablo desde la incultura y la barra del bar con un palillo en la boca

las teorias si que valen, pero todavia conforme se van resolviendo los modelos matematicos todavia seguimos teniendo muchos negativos o infinitos, un infinito en un modelo fisica matematico que explica el universo significa que no sabemos que es eso, y al menos infinito o al negativo pues lo ponen nombres extraçnos

la teoria de la relatividad al principio tenian muchas soluciones negativas (numeros complejos) y se penso al principio en la antimateria, pero luego cuando se avanzaba en la inventigacion se vio que verdaderamente existian el proton y otra antiparticula que no se habia identificado hasta ese moemento (no se si era con el proton o con otra suparticula atomica pero era algo asi)


----------



## Nico (31 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> perdona mi incultura pero el marco teorico de la materia oscura no estaba relacionado con el “principio cosmológico" ? lo dicho que yo no soy fisico, en base a este principio podian calcular la cantidad de estrellas que tenian las galaxias (con este
> 
> "Friedmann estableció este temprano modelo cosmológico en el llamado “principio cosmológico” ya elaborado por el mismo Newton. Este principio consiste en lo siguiente: en promedio, en grandes escalas, el _espacio_ es _homogéneo_ e _isotrópico"_




Creo que la redacción del texto te confunde.

Es claro que la "masa" detectable no justificaba lo observable, pero asumían que con la mejora en los medios de observación encontrarían lo que faltaba. Lo de la "materia oscura" está vinculado a esto, pero su definición en concreto (es "masa" pero "no existe" o mejor dicho "_tiene que existir pero no podemos verla ni medirla_") es una definición de los 70s, que se consolida con los hallazgos de *Vera Rubin* y el trabajo que hace con su jefe (Ford), de hecho publican juntos y el efecto se denomina "Rubin-Ford".









Vera Rubin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## JimTonic (31 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que la redacción del texto te confunde.
> 
> Es claro que la "masa" detectable no justificaba lo observable, pero asumían que con la mejora en los medios de observación encontrarían lo que faltaba. Lo de la "materia oscura" está vinculado a esto, pero su definición en concreto (es "masa" pero "no existe" o mejor dicho "_tiene que existir pero no podemos verla ni medirla_") es una definición de los 70s, que se consolida con los hallazgos de *Vera Rubin* y el trabajo que hace con su jefe (Ford), de hecho publican juntos y el efecto se denomina "Rubin-Ford".
> 
> ...



gracias


----------



## Waterman (31 Oct 2022)

1º. se dice nucelar
2º. si hay que hacer borron y cuenta nueva mejor porque tenia bastante mala pinta todo, demasiados parches para encajar las piezas.


----------



## Mr.Foster (31 Oct 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> 2º. si hay que hacer borron y cuenta nueva mejor porque tenia bastante mala pinta todo, demasiados parches para encajar las piezas.



Coincido.
El problema es que cuando el modelo ya parece irremediablemente podrido, llega algún gurú iluminado como esta Vera Rubin, se apoya en el lobby judío,le dan el Nóbel,por supuesto, truco que tan bien conocemos desde Einstein y la científica nos regala otro hermoso parche que permite que el modelo Lambda CDM flote de nuevo y durante décadas seguiremos sosteniendo una teoría insostenible desde los hechos observacionales. Cuando a la señora Rubin le preguntaron cual era la partícula portadora de esa fuerza oscura dijo que probablemente era una forma de gravedad aun desconocida...y todos salieron corriendo a buscar el "gravitón"...


----------



## mindugi (31 Oct 2022)

Sea como fuere es absurdo que en los institutos de enseñanza se impartan temas de física nuclear a bajo nivel matemático, cuando ni siquiera se llega a dominar con rigor la física clásica por parte de los docentes. Con una teoría básica de orbitales para química sobra, el resto de modelos resultan impracticos e incomprensibles sin el conocimiento de álgebra y cálculo avanzado.

Las cuestiones metafísicas desvían la atención respecto a la instrumentalización cientificista de la física de partículas en el ámbito formativo. Están colando divulgación pop-sci de teorías obsoletas como axiomas. La influencia política que ejerce este currículum es la financiación via impuestos de proyectos faraónicos ad hoc para físicos de partículas


----------



## Mr.Foster (1 Nov 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> La influencia política que ejerce este currículum es la financiación via impuestos de proyectos faraónicos ad hoc para físicos de partículas



De acuerdo.
Solo metafísicamente se puede explicar el modelo de la elusiva materia oscura.
Siniestra diría yo, esta que traigo es una representación por computadora de ese universo:


----------



## tarkus07 (1 Nov 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Ya que ne va la marcha, Invoco a @TerenceHill @tarkus07 y a todos los de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respondo sólo porque me has llamado, ya que no podría aportar más que profunda decepción por tanta gente rompiéndose el mate para intentar comprender aquéllo que está tan lejos de nuestro nivel de comprensión.
Si no somos capaces de establecer correctamente la forma real de este mundo, ¿qué sentido tiene ir más allá con la ridícula pretensión de entender la dinámica y las fuerzas que rigen el Universo? ¿qué sentido tiene pretender utilizar conceptos como la _gravedad_ cuando aún no comprendemos cómo funciona aquí abajo?


----------



## LadyBug (1 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No sé de donde sacas eso, si la hipótesis de la materia oscura no existiera, entonces no podríamos explicar el giro de las galaxias.
> Otra cosa es que ofenda al sentido común, pero matemáticamente cierra perfectamente, por eso el Modelo Cosmológico actual es el mayoritariamente aceptado.
> Cierto también que ese modelo es una porquería, *pero es lo que tenemos* hasta que aparezca algo mejor.
> ¿Como MOND, tal vez...?, ahí la materia oscura no existe.



El invento de la materia oscura y energía oscura se creo para justificar lo que no se entendía, como la expansión del universo y el movimiento de las estrellas dentro de las galaxias.

Pero no existe prueba alguna de su existencia mientras ya tenemos teorías capaces de explicarlo sin necesidad de inventar nada de eso, mediante la escala de invariancia del espacio vacío.

Personalmente me parece una estafa científica para desviar dinero con pruebas absurdas. El tiempo dirá...


----------



## LadyBug (1 Nov 2022)

Bueno voy a corregir el post anterior porque parece que la invariancia de escala del suizo André Maeder no es válida.

Aquí lo dejo:

La cosmología con invariancia de escala del suizo André Maeder - La Ciencia de la Mula Francis

Pero vamos que el error más grave es que no cuadran los números:

La densidad del vacío en mecánica cuántica y densidad del vacío en relatividad tienen un error de cálculo de 10 elevado a 120.

Así que esta mas que demostrado que hay algo mal ahí. Muy mal, un suspenso absoluto.

Las teorías que ahora se están barajando como alternativas es la de modificar o mejorar el concepto de gravedad:

CORDIS | European Commission

Demasiada publicidad y errores muy graves en los números hay en esta teoría de la energía oscura....


----------



## François (1 Nov 2022)

Físicos reviven una controvertida teoría alternativa de la gravedad | DW | 24.05.2022


Un estudio sobre una galaxia enana ultradifusa ha revivido la teoría de la gravedad conocida como MOND, la alternativa controvertida a la relatividad general.




www.dw.com













Sobre la teoría MOND, la teoría general de la relatividad y sus tests experimentales - La Ciencia de la Mula Francis


La aceleración es el concepto fundamental en la segunda ley de Newton. Milgrom modificó esta ley en su teoría de la Dinámica Newtoniana MOdificada (MOND) introduciendo un término cuadrático en la aceleración […]




francis.naukas.com


----------



## Lumpen (1 Nov 2022)

Todo esto de retrasar la ciencia es otra trampa judía y se llama relativismo.

¿Si la ciencia es relativa el resto de las cosas también lo son no?

Y así nos han atrasado unos 50 años de avances científicos, perdiendo el tiempo en gilipolleces que no sirven para nada.


----------



## Rescatador (3 Nov 2022)

¿Qué fue de la investigación en ondas gravitacionales?






Ondas gravitacionales. Científicos del LIGO han presentado el descubrimiento que demuestra la teoría


Detectan ondas gravitacionales 100 años después de que Einstein las predijera En una rueda de prensa en Washington los científicos del LIGO han presentado el descubrimiento que demuestra la teoría de Einstein. Los dos agujeros negros desde los que han procedido las ondas gravitacionales. |...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Furymundo (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Nov 2022)

Uno de los grandes problemas que tenemos los que estudiamos o simplemente nos mantenemos informados sobre el estado de las cuestiones relacionadas con la Física y la Cosmología, es el escamoteo deliberado y sistemático que hace gran parte de la comunidad científica con datos nuevos o informaciones que ellos consideran tan sensible que el vulgo no merece saberlas hasta que ellos lo consideren oportuno.

Un ejemplo concreto es la existencia de estrellas cuya formación data de épocas *ANTERIORES* a la formación del universo mismo...

Desde hace 10 años que se sabe de su existencia, pero recién ahora empieza a saberse gracias al nuevo telescopio JFWEBB donde ya se les hace imposible ocultar semejante hecho: que existen estrellas, posiblemente de de la población III, cuya formación es anterior a los 13.780 m.de a. de antiguedad del Universo.


----------



## Akathistos (29 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Uno de los grandes problemas que tenemos los que estudiamos o simplemente nos mantenemos informados sobre el estado de las cuestiones relacionadas con la Física y la Cosmología, es el escamoteo deliberado y sistemático que hace gran parte de la comunidad científica con datos nuevos o informaciones que ellos consideran tan sensible que el vulgo no merece saberlas hasta que ellos lo consideren oportuno.
> 
> Un ejemplo concreto es la existencia de estrellas cuya formación data de épocas *ANTERIORES* a la formación del universo mismo...
> 
> Desde hace 10 años que se sabe de su existencia, pero recién ahora empieza a saberse gracias al nuevo telescopio JFWEBB donde ya se les hace imposible ocultar semejante hecho: que existen estrellas, posiblemente de de la población III, cuya formación es anterior a los 13.780 m.de a. de antiguedad del Universo.



No sé si es verdad o mentira lo que dices.

Lo que sí sé de sobra es que la falsificación y la manipulación es una inveterada costumbre entre los académicos que se dedican a las ciencias humanas desde el siglo XVIII. Quisieron superar las limitaciones impuestas por el método científico para poder desarrollar supuestas técnicas avanzadas de ingeniería humana y comenzaron a dar por buenas teorías que la realidad refutaba una y otra vez.

Parece que exactamente lo mismo le está pasando a las ciencias naturales una vez que se han encontrado con esas mismas limitaciones.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (29 Nov 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Nos la prometiamos muy felices con el descubrimiento del Bosson de Higgs , todo encajaba perfectamente
> Pero he aqui el analisis de datos obtenidos hace años muestran que algo muy importante no cuadra , la masa del Bosson W+ y parece que las repercusiones pueden ser catastroficas para el modelo standard.



Estas mierdas ya no hay quién se las crea. Sabemos que la ciencia es un fraude, que está todo manipulado, que es dogmática y se impide el libre pensamiento así como la libre investigación, por tanto, ¿podemos creer cualquier cosa que ellos nos cuenten y que nosotros no podamos comprobar por nuestros propios medios?. La respuesta es no.


----------



## espinete2004 (30 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Uno de los grandes problemas que tenemos los que estudiamos o simplemente nos mantenemos informados sobre el estado de las cuestiones relacionadas con la Física y la Cosmología, es el escamoteo deliberado y sistemático que hace gran parte de la comunidad científica con datos nuevos o informaciones que ellos consideran tan sensible que el vulgo no merece saberlas hasta que ellos lo consideren oportuno.
> 
> Un ejemplo concreto es la existencia de estrellas cuya formación data de épocas *ANTERIORES* a la formación del universo mismo...
> 
> Desde hace 10 años que se sabe de su existencia, pero recién ahora empieza a saberse gracias al nuevo telescopio JFWEBB donde ya se les hace imposible ocultar semejante hecho: que existen estrellas, posiblemente de de la población III, cuya formación es anterior a los 13.780 m.de a. de antiguedad del Universo.



¿Algún link a estas informaciones?

Gracias.


----------



## ekOz (30 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Uno de los grandes problemas que tenemos los que estudiamos o simplemente nos mantenemos informados sobre el estado de las cuestiones relacionadas con la Física y la Cosmología, es el escamoteo deliberado y sistemático que hace gran parte de la comunidad científica con datos nuevos o informaciones que ellos consideran tan sensible que el vulgo no merece saberlas hasta que ellos lo consideren oportuno.
> 
> Un ejemplo concreto es la existencia de estrellas cuya formación data de épocas *ANTERIORES* a la formación del universo mismo...
> 
> Desde hace 10 años que se sabe de su existencia, pero recién ahora empieza a saberse gracias al nuevo telescopio JFWEBB donde ya se les hace imposible ocultar semejante hecho: que existen estrellas, posiblemente de de la población III, cuya formación es anterior a los 13.780 m.de a. de antiguedad del Universo.



No tenemos claro que paso del 1500 hacía atrás ( fomenko ) y resulta que vais a tener claro formaciones de hace 13.780 años, es acojonante, encima como prueba las imágenes del photoshop/cgi de turno, la leche que os han dado..


----------



## Mr.Foster (1 Dic 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> No tenemos claro que paso del 1500 hacía atrás ( fomenko ) y resulta que vais a tener claro formaciones de hace 13.780 años, es acojonante, encima como prueba las imágenes del photoshop/cgi de turno, la leche que os han dado..



No sea idiota caballero. esos datos se obtienen por aplicación de las leyes de la física.
No es magia, como parece suponer.


----------



## Mr.Foster (1 Dic 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> ¿Algún link a estas informaciones?
> Gracias.



Se las traeré, se lo prometo. disculpe la demora, tengo unos días de locos...


----------



## Mr.Foster (1 Dic 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> ¿Algún link a estas informaciones?



Cumplido, amigo, ahora hay que analizar y estudiar.

La cuestión comienza al descubrirse estrellas cuya antiguedad iguala o incluso antecede a la que se estima como la edad Big Bang: 13.800 m de a.

Esa estrella es de 14.500 ± 800 millones de años, o sea mayor que la estimación de la edad del universo, unos 13.800 millones de años. La estrella en cuestión (HD 140283), también llamada “estrella Matusalén”.

Debemos tener en cuenta que las estrellas tienen un período de formación, no aparecen de un momento para otro, por eso, encontrar a estrellas como Matusalen o Earendel (Earendel, la estrella conocida más lejana en el universo, es redescubierta por el ‘James Webb’) obliga a pensar que las estrellas hipotéticas de la población III existan realmente, y eso tiraría abajo la tesis del Big Bang o en todo caso, recalcular totalmente su verdadera antiguedad del Universo

La detección de estrellas de la Población III es un objetivo del telescopio espacial James Webb de la NASA . 
Los nuevos estudios espectroscópicos , como SEGUE o SDSS-II , también pueden localizar estrellas de la Población III.









Lo que el descubrimiento de la estrella Eärendel nos enseña sobre los primeros instantes del universo - BBC News Mundo


El descubrimiento de la estrella más lejana jamás detectada es un hito en el estudio del universo. Ha sido posible gracias a la amplificación de su luz en su camino hacia nosotros, y puede enseñarnos mucho sobre los primeros instantes del universo.




www.bbc.com












¿Dónde están las primeras estrellas que se formaron tras el Big Bang?


Cómo se lleva a cabo la búsqueda de las estrellas más antiguas del universo... Y por qué es tan complicada.




www.larazon.es




.








HD 140283 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






[1302.3180] HD 140283: A Star in the Solar Neighborhood that Formed Shortly After the Big Bang


----------



## ekOz (2 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No sea idiota caballero. esos datos se obtienen por aplicación de las leyes de la física.
> No es magia, como parece suponer.



Magia es lo que hace la línea oficial.


----------



## Mr.Foster (2 Dic 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> Magia es lo que hace la línea oficial.



Amigo,no voy a ser yo quien defienda los discursos oficiales de la Nasa son casi todos para mantener a las masas entretenidas y los presupuestos fluyendo.
Pero en ciertos caso, como el que nos ocupa, lo que la Fisica está descubriendo justamente contradice los versos oficiales.

Si se prueba la existencia de una sola estrella de Población III el Big Bang deberá ser corregido o reemplazado por una hipótesis mejor.
Disculpe lo de idiota...y siga participando...


----------



## Mr.Foster (2 Dic 2022)

"Akathistos, post: 43717809, member: 165394"]
No sé si es verdad o mentira lo que dices.
[/QUOTE]
Si tuviera un mínimo de neuronas útiles se hubiera tomado el trabajo de verificar si mi afirmación se sostenía o no.
En vez de eso prefirió llamarme mentiroso.
Correcto, está ejerciendo su libre albedrío, yo voy a hacer lo mismo y en legítimo uso del mismo, lo mando a la reverendísima mierda y lo paso a ignorados donde se reúnen el resto de tarados forococheros como usted.
Buen viaje y no se apure en volver.


----------



## Mr.Foster (2 Dic 2022)

"nosinmiFalcon, post: 43718014, member: 164741"]
Estas mierdas ya no hay quién se las crea. Sabemos que la ciencia es un fraude, que está todo manipulado, que es dogmática y se impide el libre pensamiento así como la libre investigación, por tanto, ¿podemos creer cualquier cosa que ellos nos cuenten y que nosotros no podamos comprobar por nuestros propios medios?. La respuesta es no.
[/QUOTE]
Se equivoca, salvo que usted a priori ya haya resignado el uso de su discernimiento y capacidad de pensar, cosa que en este lugar de Burbuja no se tolera y a los que se insubordinan diciendo estupideces les damos una patada en el culo y los derivamos a la Sala de Ignorados donde hallará a otros trolles forococheros tan astutos como usted.
Buen viaje y no se apure en volver..


----------



## espinete2004 (3 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Cumplido, amigo, ahora hay que analizar y estudiar.
> 
> La cuestión comienza al descubrirse estrellas cuya antiguedad iguala o incluso antecede a la que se estima como la edad Big Bang: 13.800 m de a.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los links Mr.Foster

Pero hay ciertos datos que me chirrían un poco.

El primero de ellos es la poca concreción en la edad de la estrella: 14.500 ± 800. Da para hacer saltar toda la Física como usted dice (15.300 millones de años) o da para meterla en el cajón actual por los pelos (13.700 millones de años).

El segundo es cuando se habla de una estrella de Población III, en la que se la define básicamente en que no debe tener metales pesados ya que al ser de creación primigenia, éstos no existían y solo se compondría de hidrógeno y helio. Esto igual sería válido para una estrella que esté muy lejos y sea observable actualmente (hace 20.000 millones de años que existió), pero resulta que Matusalen está casi a la vuelta de la esquina (140 años luz) y vemos todo lo que le ha podido pasar casi hasta la actualidad, (comerse algun planetilla o a alguna estrellita por el camino) y por eso tiene un poquito de metales pesados.

Tercero, es que siendo tan sumamente extrañas las estrellas de Población III, tengamos una aquí al lado, pareciendo que esté de paso por la Via Lactea viniendo de no se sabe donde. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Dic 2022)

Los laser y los diodos te parecen ciencia ficcion cuantica?? Si, entonces es que eres subnormal profundo.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Dic 2022)

Confirmado que eres subnormal con lo de la doble rendija.


----------



## skan (3 Dic 2022)

Así es la ciencia, va evolucionando y mejorando.


----------



## skan (3 Dic 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Estas mierdas ya no hay quién se las crea. Sabemos que la ciencia es un fraude, que está todo manipulado, que es dogmática y se impide el libre pensamiento así como la libre investigación, por tanto, ¿podemos creer cualquier cosa que ellos nos cuenten y que nosotros no podamos comprobar por nuestros propios medios?. La respuesta es no.



Al contrario, la ciencia invita a que todo se razone, se discuta y sea replicable.
Nadie te pide que te creas nada.
Y gracias a la ciencia disfrutas de electricidad, móviles, ordenadores, Internet, GPS, coches, aviones, medicina moderna, resonancias magnéticas, etc.


----------



## skan (3 Dic 2022)

Nadie ha dicho que esté "demostrada", pero se han ido verificando experimentalmente sus predicciones: desde el experimento de la doble rendija hasta la catástrofe del ultravioleta, el efecto túnel y la computación cuántica.
Quedan cosas por descubrir, por su puesto, afortunadamente, si no sería todo muy aburrido.

PD: Si no tienes ni puta idea de mecánica cuántica no te molestes en decir chorradas.
Está demostrado experimentalmente que las observaciones afectan al resultado, aunque sean perfectas, sin ondas electromagnéticas ni contacto directo.


----------



## Ginko (3 Dic 2022)

Noega dijo:


> Cualquiera con un elevado nivel de conocimiento en Fisica comprende que todo lonrelacionado con energia y materia oscura es una cortina de humo para no admitir que no se tiene ni puta idea de como es el universo que nos rodea , es mas aun voy mas alla , se niegan a admitir publicamente aumque lo reconozcan extraoficialmente que el modelo terraplanista facilita mucho mas los calculos y teorias sobre el espacio que nos rodea.



Qué tendrá que ver la forma de la tierra con la astrofísica.

Enésimo aviso, quiero un enlace a un libro de geofísica de la tierra plana igual que hay libros de geofísica se la tierra esférica con todo lujo de detalles.


----------



## Julc (3 Dic 2022)

Desde que los Bogdanov demostraron que la mayoría de estos charlatanes no entienden ni lo que leen, dejaron de interesarme.
Si quiero ciencia ficción, leo a Asimov.


----------



## Julc (3 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Qué tendrá que ver la forma de la tierra con la astrofísica.
> 
> Enésimo aviso, quiero un enlace a un libro de geofísica de la tierra plana igual que hay libros de geofísica se la tierra esférica con todo lujo de detalles.



También hay libros con todo lujo de detalles de La Tierra Media y no deja de ser fantasía.


----------



## Ginko (3 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> También hay libros con todo lujo de detalles de La Tierra Media y no deja de ser fantasía.



Seguro, a mí me parece que los libros de Tolkien no tienen detalles cuantitativos como si tenemos de la realidad en todos los órdenes, infinidad de datos de parámetros físicos de materiales, por ejemplo.

Echa un vistazo a un libro de geofísica si es que sabes algo se física. La gravedad la puedes medir en casa con un fuera y poco más.


----------



## Mr.Foster (3 Dic 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> hay ciertos datos que me chirrían un poco.



No me sorprende...en pocas horas y con una lectura tan superficial es lógico que no entienda nada. Quiero creer que usted no me está trolleando…porque yo pretendo explicarle lo que se de buena fe.

Aún así voy a tratar de ampliar lo que ya le dije acompañado con abundante y muy actualizado material de consulta.



espinete2004 dijo:


> El primero de ellos es la poca concreción en la edad de la estrella: 14.500 ± 800. Da para hacer saltar toda la Física como usted dice (15.300 millones de años) o da para meterla en el cajón actual por los pelos (13.700 millones de años).



No es esa estrella que menciona la que puede poner en jaque al Modelo,pues como dice el margen de error es demasiado estrecho.
Yo no dije eso,y de la lectura de los links que supuestamente leyó demasiado apresuradamente, tampoco.

Lo que sí se puede suponer que teniendo esa estrella tan antigua, rastros de una metalicidad inicial, es decir pertenece sin duda a la Población II, es totalmente razonable pensar que ANTES que se esa estrella se formara se formaron aquellas de puro plasma propias de la hipotética Población III, y una sola que se descubriera, eso sí derrumbaría el Modelo Cosmológico actual



espinete2004 dijo:


> El segundo es cuando se habla de una estrella de Población III, en la que se la define básicamente en que no debe tener metales pesados ya que al ser de creación primigenia, éstos no existían y solo se compondría de hidrógeno y helio. Esto igual sería válido para una estrella que esté muy lejos y sea observable actualmente (hace 20.000 millones de años que existió), pero resulta que Matusalen está casi a la vuelta de la esquina (140 años luz) y vemos todo lo que le ha podido pasar casi hasta la actualidad, (comerse algun planetilla o a alguna estrellita por el camino) y por eso tiene un poquito de metales pesados.



HD 140283.7 Matusalén es un típica estrella de Población II, que esté cerca del Sol no significa nada, son incontables los factores que pudieron impulsarla tan lejos del Big Bang, su posición actual, no interesa, donde estaba cuando nació, eso sí importa.

Como dije antes, la existencia de Matusalen casi simultáneamente con el Big Bang permite suponer que otras estrellas se han formado antes de material más primigenio, y esas sí serían de Población III y obligaria a reconsiderar toda la teoría de la singularidad, o al menos ajustar la edad en que ocurrió ese evento.



espinete2004 dijo:


> Tercero, es que siendo tan sumamente extrañas las estrellas de Población III, tengamos una aquí al lado, pareciendo que esté de paso por la Via Lactea viniendo de no se sabe donde.



Ha leido mal e interpretado peor, HD 140283.7 Matusalen, no es de Población III, ya se lo dije antes, es de Población II. Y se originó casi simultaneamente al Big Bang. *Hasta el momento una estrella de Población III es solo una hipótesis.*

Se supone que debió existir al menos una generación de estrellas anterior a HD 140283.7 por eso, en la actualidad, todos los astrónomos del mundo están buscando frenéticamente una estrella de Población III, pero hasta el momento ha sido infructuoso y permanece como una hipótesis.


----------



## skan (3 Dic 2022)

Menuda empanada mental tienes. Estás mezclando demasiadas cosas.


----------



## Locoderemate (3 Dic 2022)

Eterna y omnipresente? Como lo han comprobado?


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Dic 2022)

Resumen para legos?

¿La materia oscura otra vez campeon de uropa?


----------

